# 

## MMark.

_Witam Wszystkich w moim dzienniku._

Dział samorobów do czegoś zobowiązuje, a do tego żeby wybudować dom samemu i tak też jest ze mną - mam zamiar postawić dom sam tzn. z tatą  :yes: 

Ale od początku, dom czy mieszkanie. Od dziecka nie lubiłem mieszkań, klatek schodowych, nigdy nie było gdzie zaparkować auta itd. Czyli DOM innego wyjścia nie ma. Tak się złożyło, że rodzice mają działkę wąską i długą, więc może bym się wybudował z tyłu. I tu zacząłem myśleć, okolica nie do końca fajna, obok dom 4-piętrowy przez co jest skarpa, minusów jest dużo. Ale jeśli nie wezmę tej działki to o budowie mogę pomarzyć-wiadomo $$.
No i stało się zacząłem przygodę, chęci na początku jakie miałem zaczęły pomału maleć a to za sprawą problemów z urzędami...Moja walka trwała praktycznie 2 lata, najpierw droga dojazdowa (działka jest jakieś 100m od ulicy), potem wznowienie granic, warunki zabudowy które chyba z 3 razy musiałem na nowo składać bo zawsze się coś nie podobało i nie da się zrobić, wydzielić tak działki. W końcu geodeta wydzielił działkę i tu już było z górki.

 W tym czasie mogłem się zastanowić spokojnie nad projektem
Założenia były proste, dom miał być:
- Do 100m2
- Parterowy
- Tani i łatwy w budowie
- Brałem pod uwagę dach kopertowy, ładny ale....no właśnie 

 Z początku przewinęła się masa różnych projektów, w każdym czegoś mi brakowało aż  zauważyłem Z7. Trafiła się fajna promocja w biurze z500 no i projekt został kupiony.




 Zmiany jakie wprowadziłem to:
  - Wydłużenie budynku od strony salonu o 1m
  - Dzięki temu kuchnia dostała 30cm
  - Pomieszczenie gospodarcze 50cm
  - Wyprostowana wnęka przy wejściu - zyskał na tym przedpokój i łazienka
  - Dołożone dwa pionowe okna między kuchnią a salonem
  - Usunięte drzwi w kuchni do pomieszczenia gosp. i przeniesione do przedpokoju
 Dom ma być energooszczędny więc
  - Został usunięty komin
  - Zwiększona izolacja 
            > podłoga do 20cm
            > ściany do 20cm
            > dach do 30cm

TAK BĘDZIE WYGLĄDAŁ Z ZEWNĄTRZ


A TAK W ŚRODKU



 Rozwiązania jakie planuję to:
 - Pompa ciepła PW
 - Podłogówka po całości, ewentualnie jakaś drabinka w łazience zasilana z podłogi
 - Rekuperator
 - Okna 3 szyby na ciepłych parapetach
 - Posadowienie standardowo na fundamentach ocieplonych z obydwóch stron 

DZIAŁKA/ZAGOSPODAROWANIE

Wymiary: ok. 22x35m jest dłuższa ale tył to nieużytek i raczej nie będzie zagospodarowany.



GARAŻ

Garaż wolnostojący na zgłoszenie do 35m2.
Konstrukcja szkieletu drewnianego, dach dwuspadowy. Płyta fundamentowa. 

Pozdrawiam Marek

----------


## MMark.

C.D

Co już udało mi się zrobić. 
było tak


A tu koparka zrobiła małe zamieszanie


Potem utwardziłem dojazd do działki


Zdjęcie z góry


Jak już było po czym jechać przyjechała firma i postawiła płot na skarpie


Trochę mieliśmy obawy czy będzie stał więc zrobiliśmy takie podpory i ani drgnie do dzisiaj...




Obecnie zacząłem prace nad garażem. Większość stawia garaż po wybudowaniu domu. Ja będę inny i najpierw powstanie garaż. Jak już wspominałem będzie konstrukcji drewnianej, drewno które poleżało przez zimę pod daszkiem zacząłem powoli obrabiać i nawet złożyłem kawałek ściany podtrzymującej podciąg nad bramą.....


To by było na tyle, reszta na bieżąco - przynajmniej się postaram.

Piszcie, krytykujcie i doradzajcie
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## B_i_U

Witam kolejnego samoroba. Wykonacie wszystko sami, czy pojawią się jakieś ekipy? Macie jakieś doświadczenie w budowlance?
Wymień fundamenty tradycyjne na płytę. Wszyscy co robili płytę są z tego rozwiązania bardzo zadowoleni.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## dudek6311

Buduje na podstawie Z7. Nie jestem samorobem. Tez dodałem okna między salonem i kuchnią (tylko poziome). Okna do łazienki i pom. gospodarczego zrobiłem takiej samej wysokości jak pozostałe, myślę, że tak wygląda to lepiej. 

pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## Matiz1308

Witam,
O widzę kolejna z7 w dziale samorobów.
Założenia mamy bardzo podobne. Mam nadzieję, że będziemy wymieniać się spostrzeżeniami odnośnie budowy. Napewno będę zaglądał.
Pozdrawiam Mateusz.

----------


## MMark.

> Witam,
> O widzę kolejna z7 w dziale samorobów.
> Założenia mamy bardzo podobne. Mam nadzieję, że będziemy wymieniać się spostrzeżeniami odnośnie budowy. Napewno będę zaglądał.
> Pozdrawiam Mateusz.


Cześć. Jasne że się będziemy wymieniać. Razem zawsze raźniej  :wink:

----------


## MMark.

> Buduje na podstawie Z7. Nie jestem samorobem. Tez dodałem okna między salonem i kuchnią (tylko poziome). Okna do łazienki i pom. gospodarczego zrobiłem takiej samej wysokości jak pozostałe, myślę, że tak wygląda to lepiej. 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> Mirek


Cześć Mirek. Nie dołożenie okna na boku salonu to grzech aż się o nie tam prosi. Co do okien w pom. gosp. i łazience można by się zastanowić. w sumie większy otwór w str. dołu ino...

----------


## MMark.

> Witam kolejnego samoroba. Wykonacie wszystko sami, czy pojawią się jakieś ekipy? Macie jakieś doświadczenie w budowlance?
> Wymień fundamenty tradycyjne na płytę. Wszyscy co robili płytę są z tego rozwiązania bardzo zadowoleni.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


Witaj. Plan mamy aby wykonać większość sami. Ekipy pewnie pojawią się jakieś wtedy gdy coś sie nie opłaci samemu robić lub nie damy rady. Tata robi w wykończeniówce więc ten etap na pewno będzie samorobnie. Ja za to bardzo szybko się uczę różnych rzeczy więc i budowania się nauczę   :big grin: 

Co do płyty, myślałem nad nią długo ale zostałem przy fundamencie, głównie ze względu, że na działce mam spadek terenu jakieś 60 cm po przekątnej budynku. No i z bloczków wydało nam się to łatwiejsze. Zobaczymy...

----------


## dudek6311

Jeśli chodzi o spadek na działce, to może się okazać, że trzeba będzie ułożyć więcej warstw bloczków, niż się początkowo wydawało. Potem trzeba to zasypać piachem i zagęścić. Z tego względu fundamenty kosztowały mnie trochę więcej niż planowałem.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej witam się w Dzienniku.
Co mi się podoba:



> Założenia były proste, dom miał być:
> - Do 100m2
> - Parterowy
> - Tani i łatwy w budowie





> Dom ma być energooszczędny więc
> - Został usunięty komin
> - Zwiększona izolacja 
> > podłoga do 20cm
> > ściany do 20cm
> > dach do 30cm


Bardzo mądry człowiek z ciebie :wink:  będę zaglądał i kibicował

Co do PF to wiesz duża część samorobów jest przekręcona na tym punkcie, ale na pewno warto siąść na 30min z kalkulatorem i wszystko dobrze policzyć.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## sebcioc55

> Co do PF to wiesz duża część samorobów jest przekręcona na tym punkcie, ale na pewno warto siąść na 30min z kalkulatorem i wszystko dobrze policzyć


co to znaczy przekręcona ? :wink:  
BTW: jak ktoś mądrze liczy i robi to kompleksowo, czyli umieszcza sporo instalacji w płycie, rezygnuje z dodatkowego ocieplenia i wylewki. Liczy tez uzyskane U, a przede wszystkim czas, którego samoroby zawsze mają za mało  :wink:  Z resztą Anonim sam doskonale wiesz jak jest  :smile:  akurat Ty tutaj jesteś doskonałym przykładem jaką sciężką powinien iść samorób  :roll eyes:

----------


## marcko

Fajny domek,
przy tych założeniach muszę poprzeć kolegów - koniecznie rozważ ponownie płytę.
60 cm to nie problem, sam miałem jakieś 60-70 różnicy w poziomach więc wiem że da radę. Druga sprawa to prostota dla samoroba nieporównywalna, szybciej no i wcale nie musi być drożej, a nawet wychodzi często taniej. I najważniejsze chyba skoro ma być energooszczędnie  to płyta jest idealnym rozwiązaniem.
Będę dopingował  :smile:

----------


## MMark.

Dzięki za miłe słowa. Co do płyty, decyzję już podjąłem zostanę przy fundamencie.

A wczorajszy dzień minął na kopaniu. Przyjechała kopara, wyrównaliśmy działkę do właściwego poziomu i ściągnęliśmy humus pod płytę garażu. Teraz z pogodą muszę w miarę trafić i będę szykował podbudowę pod płytę.

----------


## MMark.

Ostatnio nic ciekawego jeszcze się nie dzieje. Jedyne co to miło zaskoczyła mnie energetyka, 3 m-ce od podpisania umowy wczoraj stanęła piękna skrzynka na działce.

----------


## MMark.

WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT dla Wszystkich odwiedzających i nie tylko



Działam powili do przodu, więc jest już projekt. Po Świętach składam wniosek o PnB. Rozpoczęcie prac planuję dopiero na czerwiec z tego względu, że mam sporo wody po zimie. W okolicach czerwca woda powinna opaść do poziomu co nie będzie przeszkadzała.

Wziąłem się ostro za garaż, drewno na konstrukcje ścian i dachu wyszlifowane, docięte i pomalowane farbą na pleśnie i grzyby... tylko poskładać.
Jak pogoda pozwala działam przy posadowieniu garażu. Wylaliśmy dno kanału samochodowego (kanał będzie nietypowy, otóż będzie miał tylko ok 50cm, miał być normalny ale ze względu na okresowo wysoki poziom wody gruntowej nie ryzykowałem z wykopem i potem wodą w środku). 



We wtorek wymuruję boki z bloczków i szykuję podbudowę pod płytę.

----------


## MMark.

Witam po dość długiej nieobecności, mam nadzieję, że wynagrodzę Wam tą ciszę.

Informacje z ostatnich 3 miesięcy. A więc pozwolenia dalej nie mam, przy powiększaniu domu przekroczyliśmy o 30cm szerokość elewacji frontowej podanej w WZ i urzędnik nie zgodził się na taki błąd. Miałem do wyboru albo zmniejszyć projekt co było totalnym bezsensem bo po co go powiększałem albo zmienić jeden parametr w warunkach zabudowy. Wybrałem opcję drugą, sam uzbierałem podpisy/zgody osób w postępowaniu i zaniosłem do urzędu. Warunki zmienione powinny być na początku przyszłego tygodnia. Także będę składał ponownie wniosek o Pnb z innymi poprawkami które już projektant musi nanieść. 

Oczywiście nie myście, że nic nie robiłem przez ten okres. Robiłem i to sporo, dobra koniec gadaniny czas na relację  :cool: 

Jak już miałem wylaną płytę pod kanał wymurowaliśmy bloczki, dużo murowania nie było więc się uwinęliśmy szybko. Wstawiłem też rurę kanalizacyjną do odwodnienia liniowego.

Zamówiłem 20 ton piachu na podbudowę, w sobotę w czterech przewieźliśmy taczkami na miejsce i ubiłem warstwami.


Podbudowa wyszła dość fajnie no i jak na złość wróciła paskudna pogoda. Padało dość intensywnie prawie przez 2 tyg. Piach po kilku dniach namókł na tyle że podbudowa zrobiła się taka lekko galaretowata. Od tego momentu zacząłem przykrywać wszystko folią.

Jak już pogoda pozwoliła na dalsze prace zrobiłem drenaż opaskowy i o dziwo zaczęło działać


Dalej przyszła pora na szalunek tracony ze styropianu 




Zbrojenie


No i lejemy, Płyta wyszła 18-20cm gruba
Skład ja, tata, brat i kuzyn




Trochę miałem stracha przed laniem ale operator okazał się naprawdę w porządku i tak z nami współpracował, że 45min później i było tak


Płyta na koniec została zatarta ręcznie packami styropianowymi.
Następny tydzień była regularnie podlewana i dojrzewała sobie pod folią

Tydzień później Zrobiłem cokół pod podwalinę drewnianą. Kupiłem gotową zaprawę B30, worek do betoniarki z wodą i lałem. Robiłem sam więc tylko jedno zdjęcie mam

----------


## MMark.

Sam etap do płyty dał mi nieźle w kość. Robiłem na okrągło na noc do pracy potem kilka godzin snu i na budowę. Do tego pogoda fatalna, zimno i deszczowo.
Następny etap to już dużo przyjemniejsza część budowy garażu. Czyli rzeźbienie w drewnie. Pogoda wróciła do normy to można było spokojnie robić.

Wcześniej wspominałem, że drewno szykowałem już zimą więc teraz wystarczyło dociąć i montować po kolei każdy element.

Miałem już zakupioną książkę o budownictwie szkieletowym - polecam każdemu, dzięki niej wiedziałem dokładnie co jak połączyć i pozbijać.


Na pierwszy ogień podwalina



Jak była gotowa zaczęliśmy zbijać ściany 


Ściany zbija się na leżąco i dźwiga do pionu







Jeden dzień i 3 ściany stoją


Tu już widać jeden słup podtrzymujący nadproże


I montuje nadproże bramy 


Jak już wszystkie 4 ściany były zbite zabrałem się za zbijanie wiązarów.

C.D. nastąpi  :bye:

----------


## MMark.

Witam po przerwie. Widzę, że mój dziennik zrobił się miesięcznikiem. no ale trudno.

Ostatnio prace zwolniły, pogoda też coraz gorsza. Pozwolenia na budowę jak nie miałem tak dalej nie mam. Czy uda się zacząć fundamenty w tym roku to nie wiem, straciłem już nadzieję. 

Puki co ciąg dalszy z budowy garażu

Po konstrukcji ścian zabrałem się za zbijanie i montaż wiązarów oraz osb na ściany





Ściany zostały zamknięte osb, na dach poszła membrana mdm ventia iron a na ściany wiatroizolacja parotec. W międzyczasie przyjechali z montażem bramy, drzwi i okno zamontowałem sam. 
Brama i drzwi Wiśniowski kolor antracyt, okno msokna kolor złoty dąb z użyciem taśm i ciepłego parapetu.









Tak to się prezentuje w całości







Jak już garaż był zamknięty zabrałem się za dach - tak wiem trochę nie ta kolejność ale nic nie szkodzi...
Łaty rozmieściłem co 20cm, trochę zabawy z tym było żeby wyszło równo. Pokrycie będzie z blachy na rąbek wiec musi być prosto.

[url=https://postimg.cc/62XWwR5n]
[url=https://postimg.cc/Q9ZTP093]

Przyjechały zabawki  :smile:  
Blacha ruukki classic embosowana kolor antracyt, obróbki także ruukki, rynny galeco stal kolor grafitowy.






No to montujemy










I gotowe




Z dachu jestem bardzo zadowolony. Strzał w dziesiątkę po prostu. 
Jeśli chodzi o montaż, jest dziecinnie prosty - położyć blachę, przykręcić, położyć następną, kliknąć rąbek, przykręcić itd. Sama przyjemność.

Co by za długo wiatroizolacja nie była odsłonięta trzeba było ją przykryć. Wybór padł na wełnę rockwoola grubości 5cm. 
Na bieżąco po kołkowaniu zaciągaliśmy klej na siatce. 





W takim stanie garaż zostawiam więcej nie będzie robione. Wykończenie w środku oraz elewacja będzie wykonana po postawieniu domu.
O dziwo nie mam zdjęcia już po zaciągnięciu klejem.....muszę zrobić kilka.  

W między czasie zrobiłem instalację elektryczną - na razie po jednym punkcie oświetlenie i gniazdko oraz rozdzielkę. Elektryk podpisał się pod tym, złożyłem do energetyki papiery i w tamtym tygodniu założyli mi licznik. Prąd ładnie płynie już na działce do garażu z normalną taryfą. Wreszcie nie trzeba ciągnąć przedłużaczy żeby coś zrobić.


Kombinowałem co zrobić ze skarpami. Postanowiłem że kupię gazony i zrobię taki mały murek oporowy wysokości 40cm. Wydaje mi się za fajnie to wyszło. Zrobiłem też opaskę przeciwysadzeniową oraz został wysypany kamień pod przyszłą kostkę. 





Na tą chwilę tyle z tego co udało już się zrobić. 
Pozdrawiam czytających.

----------


## bundes

Witam  na twoich "włościach" MMark, co ciekawe właśnie dziś przeglądałem twój dziennik, a to ze względu że projekt z7  w wersji z dachem 35 mocno chodził nam po głowie. Świetny projekt. czekam na dalsze realizacje i życzę samych pogodnych dni w czasie gdy masz czas na prace... Pozdrawiam

----------


## MMark.

Wczoraj udało się wstrzelić z pogodą i postawili mi płot na jednej stronie. Płot panelowy antracytowy z podmurówka 30cm.


I jeszcze garaż po zaciągnięciu klejem, w około rozsypany kamień pod przyszłą opaskę z kostki

----------


## budowlany_laik

Pomyśl już teraz o wysokich nasadzeniach między garażem a blokiem, np. świerki serbskie, jeśli na średnicę wejdą.

----------


## MMark.

Dobry pomysł z tym świerkiem. Co prawda za garażem miejsca mało i tam nie planowałem takich nasadzeń to za domem owszem. Jakąś odmianę szczególnie polecasz?

----------


## budowlany_laik

Pytaj w wątku pytania do Elfir, tam doradzą Ci na pewno.

W ogóle podoba mi się takie budowanie - dom energooszczędny skrojony na miarę, zasilany PCi albo elektrycznością. Kibicuję!

Sam mieszkam w Z91, to projekt wewnątrz bardzo podobny do Twojego.

----------


## MMark.

Wieści z tego tygodnia.
*Mam pozwolenie na budowę*  :big lol: 
Niestety nie mogło byś za pięknie i urząd narzucił mi inspektora. No trudno. Już jest załatwiony i w przyszłym tyg. składam papiery w pinbie no i trzeba zacząć działać. 
Plan - fundament przed zimą.....do jakiego stopnia, zobaczymy.

----------


## PaRa

> [LEFT][CENTER][I][B
> ]
>  Rozwiązania jakie planuję to:
> 
>  - Podłogówka po całości, ewentualnie jakaś drabinka w łazience zasilana z podłogi
> 
> Pozdrawiam Marek


 Mam i nie polecam, niepotrzebne komplikacje, taniej i szybciej będzie jeśli kupisz po prostu drabinkę elektryczną. 
Zasilenie z podłogi będzie miało za niską tem. dla drabinki, trzeba będzie tak jak u mnie wstawić grzałkę elek.

----------


## magdziek

Powodzenia! My właśnie kupiliśmy projekt Z7 35, więc będziemy podglądać.

----------


## MMark.

> Mam i nie polecam, niepotrzebne komplikacje, taniej i szybciej będzie jeśli kupisz po prostu drabinkę elektryczną. 
> Zasilenie z podłogi będzie miało za niską tem. dla drabinki, trzeba będzie tak jak u mnie wstawić grzałkę elek.


Dzięki za radę. Będę miał to na uwadze  :wink: 




> Powodzenia! My właśnie kupiliśmy projekt Z7 35, więc będziemy podglądać.


Dzięki. Oczywiście zapraszam do podglądania. Projekt na pewno trafiony. Mi już kierownik, inspektor i nawet Pan w urzędzie powiedział skąd taki fajny projekt mam... :smile: 


Dziś zaniosłem do Pinbu dokumenty. Zostały przyjęte - chociaż jedna rzecz bez komplikacji. Później odebrałem podbity dziennik więc mam wszystko załatwione i od jutra mogę ruszać z budową.
No właśnie, była umówiona kopara ale, że dziś pada tak ze robi się wszędzie basen to chyba odpuszczę temat. 
Ogólnie nie wiem co robić, czy brać się w tym roku jeszcze za fundament czy nie. Czasu mało przed zimą, pogody nie ma. W najlepszym wypadku zdążył bym wymurować bloczki i tak by to musiało zostać na zimę - odkryte i bez izolacji. Kierownik twierdzi, że nic się temu nie stanie ale ja mam obawy bo wiem że przez zimę będzie to w wodzie stało. 
Rozważam odpuszczenie robót w tym roku i zaczęcie na wiosnę....sam nie wiem.

----------


## sewa88

Witam. 

Podglądam Twój dziennik. Bardzo fajny pomysł z postawieniem garażu przed budową domu! 

Interesuje mnie ile wydałeś na materiały na garaż?

----------


## mother_nature

O, kolejny z7. Czemu mnie to nie dziwi?  :wink: 

Współczuję bloku po sąsiedzku - przy obecnym moim domu stoi 2-piętrowy apartamentowiec i... podziękuję. Kiepsko jest  z prywatnością w ogrodzie, choć mamy sporo wysokich starych drzew. Na szczęście przeprowadzka do z7 już wkrótce  :big grin: 

Drabinkę do łazienki również polecam elektryczną  :smile:

----------


## MMark.

> Witam. 
> 
> Podglądam Twój dziennik. Bardzo fajny pomysł z postawieniem garażu przed budową domu! 
> 
> Interesuje mnie ile wydałeś na materiały na garaż?


Witaj. Na garaż do obecnego stanu poszło mi ok 24 tys.

----------


## MMark.

> O, kolejny z7. Czemu mnie to nie dziwi? 
> 
> Współczuję bloku po sąsiedzku - przy obecnym moim domu stoi 2-piętrowy apartamentowiec i... podziękuję. Kiepsko jest  z prywatnością w ogrodzie, choć mamy sporo wysokich starych drzew. Na szczęście przeprowadzka do z7 już wkrótce 
> 
> Drabinkę do łazienki również polecam elektryczną


Z7 jest bardzo trafionym projektem. Komu bym nie pokazał to się podoba. Tak , blok obok to jest minus. Na szczęście nie mają okien ani balkonów prosto na moją działkę ale ogród będą mogli oglądać z góry. W przyszłym roku myślę posadzić jakieś drzewa żeby trochę ograniczyć te widoki  i myślę ze w jaimś stopni będzie trochę prywatności.
Troszkę zazdraszczam Waszego etapu, przede mną najgorszy - babranie się w ziemi..... :smile:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Dzięki za radę. Będę miał to na uwadze 
> 
> 
> 
> Dzięki. Oczywiście zapraszam do podglądania. Projekt na pewno trafiony. Mi już kierownik, inspektor i nawet Pan w urzędzie powiedział skąd taki fajny projekt mam...
> 
> 
> Dziś zaniosłem do Pinbu dokumenty. Zostały przyjęte - chociaż jedna rzecz bez komplikacji. Później odebrałem podbity dziennik więc mam wszystko załatwione i od jutra mogę ruszać z budową.
> No właśnie, była umówiona kopara ale, że dziś pada tak ze robi się wszędzie basen to chyba odpuszczę temat. 
> ...


Ja myślę że lepiej fundament zrobić teraz bo po zimie wody będzie jeszcze więcej. Trochę popada ale ziemia szybko to wchłonie. Jeden czy dwa dni pogody i będzie sucho. Po zimie wody będzie znacznie więcej i jeszcze trudniej będzie się zdecydować na "wykopki". Myślę, że do śniegów powinieneś zdążyć tym bardziej, że fundament nie będziesz maił za duży. Kopara wykopie dziurę na jakieś 60cm, potem pod ławy wykopiesz głębiej. Jak grunt będzie fajny i nie będzie sie rozjeżdżać to od raz łyżką na 60cm wykopie rów pod ławy, dasz jakąś folię, zbrojenie i zalejesz. Gorzej jak będzie sie grunt rozchodzić bo wtedy zabawa z szalunkami. Jak to u Ciebie wygląda?

----------


## MMark.

No właśnie nie wiadomo jaką decyzję podjąć. Ogólnie choć bym chciał to na razie pogody i tak nie ma na jakiekolwiek prace. Ciągle pada z przerwą 1 dniową. A woda skacze, teraz jest na 50cm latem nie ma wogóle do 3m. Grunt mam gliniasto-piaszczysty  i wykopy ogólnie się trzymają.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Dlaczego garaż w konstrukcji szkieletowej - ekonomia , czas ?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Dlaczego garaż w konstrukcji szkieletowej - ekonomia , czas ?


Ja odpowiem bo myślę tak samo, czyli raczej chodzi o metraż. Garaż możesz postawić do 35m2 na zgłoszenie więc w szkielecie będziesz miał więcej m2 w środku bo ściana wyjdzie Ci na 15cm (10cm konstrukcja plus 5cm ocieplenia) a w murowanym 30cm (przy założeniu bloczek 24cm plus 5cm ocieplenia).

----------


## 19TOMEK65

metraż nie koniecznie. Możesz dać ścianę 18 cm bez ocieplenia . 
To tylko garaż wolnostojący pom gospodarcze - coś jak altanka na działkach. 

Liczyłem ostatnio i konstrukcja drewniana wcale nie wychodzi taniej niż murowana w tego typu obiektach dlatego pytam

----------


## MMark.

Tak jak *kamilb1987b* napisał u mnie było to właśnie głównym kryterium. *19TOMEK65 *  można dać 18 cm ścianę ale to już masz o 6cm mniej przestrzeni w środku no i jak napisałeś bez  żadnego ocieplenia.  Obecnie mam 5cm ocieplenie a mogę w ściany włożyć jeszcze 10cm wełny i robi sie 15cm wiec jest bardzo ciepło jak na garaż i zimą jak chce się podłubać włączam nagrzewnice i zaraz mam ciepło. Nie grzeje ścian jak w murowanym. Cenowo zależy jak sie na to patrzy. Ja użyłem drewno zwykłe nie konstrukcyjne, sam obrabiałem itp. Całe drewno wyniosło mnie 3500zł. Lekkość konstrukcji no i sama praca przy drewnie wygrało aby postawić garaż w tej technologi.

----------


## kamil2k3

Cześć, tak jak wyżej pisali ziemia po zimie jest tragiczna najpierw będziesz czekał aż odmarznie a później cała ta woda będzie Ci w wykopie stać chyba, że masz teren piaszczysty ....
Nie czekaj z fundamentami to idealna pora na nie, nawet lepiej kiedy nie jest za ciepło a do mrozów spokojnie beton zwiąże, deszcz mu nie zaszkodzi w żaden sposób co najwyżej jak by wykop zalało, ale to pompa i wypompujesz a najlepiej zrobić wykop i zalewać beton zanim spadnie jakiś większy deszcz.
Przygotujesz najpierw zbrojenie potem wykop wstawiasz i możesz tego samego dnia zalewać  do tego akurat zdąży Ci osiąść fundament przez zimę i nie stracisz tyle czasu wiosną zanim warunki terenu się unormują.
Zdecydowanie polecam robić je teraz nie pożałujesz a tak stracisz jakieś 6 mc.

----------


## MMark.

Dzięki za rade. Sam już nie wiem, chciało by się ruszyć ale na tą chwile nawet nie ma jak bo praktycznie cały czas pada z lekkimi przerwami  :sick:

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Dzięki za rade. Sam już nie wiem, chciało by się ruszyć ale na tą chwile nawet nie ma jak bo praktycznie cały czas pada z lekkimi przerwami


Nie będzie padać wiecznie. Popatrz sobie na pogodę długoterminową i jak zobaczysz w miarę dobrą pogodę to działaj. Tak jak pisał przedmówca wykop pod ławy i zalewaj. Wtedy nawet deszcz Ci nie przeszkodzi. Potem jak będzie padać to beton najwyżej bardziej sie wzmocni i mu nie zaszkodzi no chyba ze padałoby od momentu zalania. Temu właśnie trzeba obserwować pogodę by trafić dobrze.

----------


## tkaczor123

Jeszcze jest czas by fundamenty postawić w tym roku, deszcz w końcu przestanie padać możesz sobie w wolnym czasie poskręcać zbrojenie.
Na wiosnę ruszysz z murami z kopyta. W innej sytuacji stracisz 5 miesięcy.

----------


## kamil2k3

Dokładnie tak zrób nie czekaj do wiosny stracisz dużo czasu a wcale lepiej na tym nie wyjdziesz.
Skręcaj zbrojenie czekaj aż przestanie padać wtedy wykop i fundament praktycznie gotowy małe deszcze nie przeszkadzają aż tak.

----------


## MMark.

No dobra a jak przed zimą nie zdążę zasypać fundamentu. Roboty dużo a przed zasypaniem trzeba zrobić izolację przeciwwilgociową i termiczną i jeszcze drenaż, czasu mało a my też nie jesteśmy w stanie poświęcić całych dniówek na budowę...
Ogólnie wolałbym poczekać i na spokojnie robić niż gonić teraz żeby zdążyć, aż tak mnie terminy nie gonią a i tak w przyszłym roku nie zrobię więcej czy ten fundament zacznę teraz czy na wiosnę...

----------


## patrykwiniar

Witam. CZytam twój dziennik bo wybrany przeze mnie projekt jest bardzo podobny (Słoneczny z poddaszem). 
My mamy wykopany dół pod fundament i mam nadzieje że w tym tygodniu ruszymy  dalej. deski na szalunki już 
częściowo zbite. 
Chcę przed zimą zdążyć z zasypaniem fundamentów. nie wiem czy zdąze z wylaniem chudziaka ale jeśli się uda to kilka miesięcy jest do przodu.

----------


## mother_nature

I jak, zdecydowałeś się robić fundamenty?

Po naszych doświadczeniach z babraniem się w błocie... w życiu nie brałabym się jesienią za fundamenty!!!
Ja wiem, że chce się ten dom wybudować jak najszybciej, ale dzień już krótki, zimno i mokro a będzie tylko gorzej  :sad:  Glina robi się ciężka, mazista i jak pada deszcz, to wszystko płynie a w byle dołku długo woda stoi.

----------


## MMark.

Witam.
Nie zdecydowałem się jednak, przesunąłem start na wiosnę. I patrząc jak pogoda wygląda to wydaje się ze podjąłem dobrą decyzję. Także byle do wiosny...... :cool:

----------


## mother_nature

Masz teraz czas zaplanować sobie instalacje i wnętrza. Może brzmi to śmiesznie na tym etapie budowy, ale wierz mi, potem będzie jak znalazł  :wink:  
U nas była sytuacja, że prawie z dnia na dzień miałam określić, ile i gdzie chcę gniazdka, pstryczki i lampy. Nie było czasu na zastanawianie się, lecz projekt był już gotowy, wystarczyło wyciągnąć z teczki  :wink: . Przed budową przesuwałam też ściany działowe, żeby pokoje były bardziej ustawne. Czasem wystarczy kilka cm i już mieści się szafa a jak wybudowane, to po ptokach  :wink:

----------


## dana0606

Ale wiosną jest jeszcze gorsza podmoknięta ziemia nawet myślę, że wiosną u nas nie dałoby się nic zrobić, bo koparka by się zakopała. Myśmy fundamenty robili w lipcu dopiero.  :smile:

----------


## MMark.

Witam w Nowym Roku,
Każdy ma inne warunki gruntowe. Ja się ogólnie cieszę, że nie ruszyłem. Pogoda jest wręcz fatalna. Kilka dni suchych a tak to non stop pada. Woda ciągle stoi nie ma kiedy wsiąknąć. Koparkowy jak był sam stwierdził że lepiej odpuścić. 

A tak w oczekiwaniu na lepsze warunki pomału coś tam sobie działam. 
Wyniki ozc od Asolta

Podstawowe wyniki obliczeń budynku:				 
Powierzchnia ogrzewana budynku AH:		                90,9	m2	 
Kubatura ogrzewana budynku VH:		                      245,6	m3	 
Projektowa strata ciepła przez przenikanie ΦT:		2892	W	 
Projektowa wentylacyjna strata ciepła ΦV:		          678	W	 
Całkowita projektowa strata ciepła Φ:		                3554	W	 
Nadwyżka mocy cieplnej ΦRH:		                                      0	W	 
Projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku ΦHL:		3554	W	 

Wskaźniki i współczynniki strat ciepła:				 
Wskaźnik ΦHL odniesiony do powierzchni φHL,A:	39,1	W/m2	 
Wskaźnik ΦHL odniesiony do kubatury φHL,V:		14,5	W/m3	 

Wyniki obliczeń sezonowego zapotrzebowania na energię wg PN-EN ISO 13790				 
Stacja meteorologiczna:		Katowice		 
Sezonowe zapotrzebowanie na energię na ogrzewanie				 
Strumień powietrza wentylacyjnego-ogrzewanie Vv,H:	136,6	m3/h	 
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie       QH,nd:		21,29	GJ/rok	 
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie       QH,nd:		5913	kWh/rok	 
Powierzchnia ogrzewana budynku                     AH:		91	m2	 
Kubatura ogrzewana budynku                            VH:		245,6	m3	 
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie         EAH:		234,1	MJ/(m2·rok)	 
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie         EAH:		65,0	kWh/(m2·rok)	 
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie         EVH:		86,7	MJ/(m3·rok)	 
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie         EVH:		24,1	kWh/(m3·rok)

----------


## Tomi78__

Bardzo realne zuzycie na cele grzewcze ja mam srednio z 5 lat 6300kWh/rok - 92m2

----------


## MMark.

Sam nie wiem czy obliczenia w miarę dobrze to wyszły czy nie....

Powoli rozglądam sie za materiałami i zastanawiam sie jaka tu pape na ławy kupić. Jest tego tyle że glowa boli. Musi być podkładowa czy wierzchnia tez dobra. Ma to w ogóle jakieś znaczenie?

----------


## bcgarage

Ja u siebie dawałem 4,8mm termozgrzewalną. W kilku miejscach kleiłem tylko żeby się nie przesuwała. Rolkę na pół przecinałem nożem do tapet (rozwinięta rolka)

----------


## MMark.

Witam po przerwie.
Jako, że zaczęły się cieplejsze dni postanowiłem zabrać się za ściągnięcie humusu pod fundament. Ziemia była jeszcze zmrożona ale o to chodziło żeby kopara mogła normalnie pracować a nie się topić.

No to zaczynamy, Koparkowy wstawił się punkt 10 rano i działamy



po 5h kopania ukazał sie taki widok. Zdjęcie zrobione na drugi dzień dlatego już tyle wody. Oczywiście pojawił się problem tego typu, że w lewym rogu miało być jak najmniej ściągnięte ze względu na pochyłość terenu. Jak na złość właśnie w tym rogu było najwięcej ziemi do zebrania - ponad metr...



Pojawił się kierownik i projektant i debatujemy co robić dalej. 
- Opcja jeden: zejść z fundamentem tak nisko ale pomysł odpadł od razu ponieważ fundament musiał by być dwa razy wyższy niż normalnie.  
- Opcja dwa: zasypać piachem tą cześć gdzie jest niżej aby uzyskać poziom z resztą wykopu i robić ławy. Opcja wyglądała w porządku ale..... zrobiłem kontrolny wykop pod ławę i po kilkunastu sekundach zaczęła napływać woda i wykop momentalnie się zawalał  :WTF: 

Więc podjąłem męską  :yes:  decyzję i _BĘDZIE PŁYTA_  Tak, tak wiem, większość z Was proponowała płytę a ja się uparłem na ławy. No ale błąd już naprawiam   :wink: 

Projekt płyty się robi i na dniach powinien być a ja nie czekając zabrałem sie jak najszybciej za podbudowę.

Czwartek godz 10.00 przyjechał koparkowy z zagęszczarką 500kg z czego byłem bardzo zadowolony i pierwsza czteroośka piachu




Po 6h pracy 160t piachu udało się przygotować podbudowę  :big grin: 
Na drugi dzień (tj. dziś) przyjechała jeszcze jedna wywrotka z piachem i ostatecznie już ręcznie będę dosypywał  i równał  do odpowiedniego poziomu.



Teraz woda mi nie straszna a akurat od rana zaczęło padać i  pada i pada.......

Pozdrawiam Marek

----------


## walec7_7

Kolejna płyta u samoroba  :smile:  Kawał dobrej roboty  :smile:  160t piasku? Malutko nic tylko się cieszyć  :smile:

----------


## MMark.

Dostałem projekt płyty. Płyta będzie grubości 20cm, pod 10cm styropianu, zbrojenie siatka góra-dołem oczko 25/25cm 

Asolt ujął w OZC zmiany i oto wyniki, jest lepiej.... :yes: 

Podstawowe wyniki obliczeń budynku:				 
Powierzchnia ogrzewana budynku AH:		90,9	m2	 
Kubatura ogrzewana budynku VH:		245,6	m3	 
Projektowa strata ciepła przez przenikanie ΦT:		2505	W	 
Projektowa wentylacyjna strata ciepła ΦV:		678	W	 
Całkowita projektowa strata ciepła Φ:		3167	W	 
Nadwyżka mocy cieplnej ΦRH:		0	W	 
Projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku ΦHL:		3167	W	 

Wskaźniki i współczynniki strat ciepła:				 
Wskaźnik ΦHL odniesiony do powierzchni φHL,A:		34,8	W/m2	 
Wskaźnik ΦHL odniesiony do kubatury φHL,V:		12,9	W/m3	 

Sezonowe zapotrzebowanie na energię na ogrzewanie				 
Strumień powietrza wentylacyjnego-ogrzewanie Vv,H:		136,6	m3/h	 
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie       QH,nd:		17,40	GJ/rok	 
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie       QH,nd:		4833	kWh/rok	 
Powierzchnia ogrzewana budynku                 AH:		91	m2	 
Kubatura ogrzewana budynku                     VH:		245,6	m3	 
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie         EAH:		191,3	MJ/(m2·rok)	 
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie         EAH:		53,1	kWh/(m2·rok)	 
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie         EVH:		70,9	MJ/(m3·rok)	 
Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie         EVH:		19,7	kWh/(m3·rok)

----------


## dana0606

Z tego co czytam to strasznie dużo Wam wychodzi tych kW na ogrzewanie rocznie, nam to nawet nie przekroczy 4 tys. A dom ten sam metraż. ale to chyba to, że daliśmy w podłogę aż 30cm styro, a dach i strop łącznie 38cm piany. Na razie za pół roku grzania wyszło nam około 1500 zł. To chyba rewelacja. Wszyscy nam tak mówią.  :smile:

----------


## MMark.

> Kolejna płyta u samoroba  Kawał dobrej roboty  160t piasku? Malutko nic tylko się cieszyć


No nie poszło jakoś strasznie dużo. Mały domek to i mniej piachu.




> Z tego co czytam to strasznie dużo Wam wychodzi tych kW na ogrzewanie rocznie, nam to nawet nie przekroczy 4 tys. A dom ten sam metraż. ale to chyba to, że daliśmy w podłogę aż 30cm styro, a dach i strop łącznie 38cm piany. Na razie za pół roku grzania wyszło nam około 1500 zł. To chyba rewelacja. Wszyscy nam tak mówią.


Witam Cię w dzienniku. Dużo czy mało, sam nie wiem...ja się nie znam  :big grin:  Liczę że w 1500zł zmieszczę się ale za rok grzania.

----------


## MMark.

Pogoda ładna więc i rękawy trzeba zakasać i zacząć coś robić.
Na początku tygodnia byli geodeci i wytyczyli osie domu, poziom kazałem zaznaczyć płyty.
Podbudowa jednak wymagała głębszego równania niż się spodziewałem. W jednym rogu 20cm musiałem dosypać, łatwo z tym nie ma jeszcze w pojedynkę.
Tak to wygląda na tą chwilę:

----------


## dana0606

No według tego OZC co podane to wychodzi prawie 5000 kW, a na złotówki to około 3000, bo prąd liczy się razem z dystrybucją, a nie sam jak wielu liczy sobie. Ja mam na dzień dzisiejszy 1 kW po 0,57 zł. przy podanym miesięcznym zużyciu 600 kW. A w sumie mniej zużywamy, więc nie wiem jak to policzą po sprawdzeniu licznika w maju. Ja OZC miałam robione przy projekcie i było dość wysokie zużycie, ale dom ociepliliśmy bardziej i dlatego spadło zużycie. Musielismy coś polepszyć bo nie usmiechało mi się płacić za ogrzewanie około 5 tys. rocznie, więc spieliśmy się do dowaliliśmy gdzie się dało uwzględniając dach na który wydalismy 8tys za ocieplenie, ale zwróci się za 2-3 lata, więc warto było.

----------


## MMark.

Małe streszczenie z ostatnich tygodni.
A więc po kolei. Jak już podbudowa była wyrównana zacząłem ją rozkopywać pod kanalizację i przepusty. Rura do toalety 160-tka reszta wszystko 110-tka. Spadki zachowane 2% więc myślę że będzie ok.



Zakupy przyjechały no to działamy






Burty ze styropianu gr 15cm paneltech terraaqua

----------


## MMark.

c.d

Burty gotowe



Styropian pod płytę 2x5cm paneltech terraaqua 033 eps200



Do ciachania maszynka samorobnie zrobiona

----------


## kamilb1987b

No i pięknie to wygląda. Nie lepiej byłoby dać XPSa przynajmniej na pierwszą warstwę? Lepiej zatrzyma wilgoć od EPSa no i jest mocniejszy. Można było dać 20cm styro w płycie i zrobić płytę grzewczą. Nie myślałeś o tym?

----------


## MMark.

Cześć *kamilb1987b*, piękni to było przez chwilę tylko..... :mad:  zaraz napisze dlaczego.
Długo myślałem nad xps'em ale ekonomi zwyciężyła. Do tego konstruktor nie miał przeciwskazań co do zastosowania eps'a więc jest eps200 w odmianie odpornej na wodę. O grzewczej płycie nawet nie myślałem, może kiedyś.

Wracając do wątku w czwartek ukończyłem układanie styropianu na gotowo, Nie zdążyłem zdjęć zrobić jak nie wiadomo skąd naszły niesamowicie ciemne chmury i zaczęło padać, deszcz szybko zmienił się w ulewę a ja jak na złość nie zaopatrzyłem się w dużą folię, sam nie wiem dlaczego tego nie zrobiłem i w efekcie tego dwa boki woda wypchała do góry. Pamiętam podobną sytuacje opisywał Sebcioc55. Zresztą sami zobaczcie.   




No ale naprawa na szczęście nie jest trudna więc teraz wygląda tak



ps. zamówiłem duża plandekę  :big grin: 

Następny tydzień zaczynam zabawę ze zbrojeniem.

Pozdrawiam Marek.

----------


## MMark.

Płyta przygotowana pod zbrojenie.

----------


## walec7_7

Bardzo fajnie Ci to wychodzi  :smile:  Szkoda dodatkowej pracy przy ściankach bocznych przez pogodę, ale nad wszystkim nie da się zapanować. Ważne że naprawione i działasz dalej. Zbrojenie też trochę zejdzie. 

PS. Załóż sobie na rury kanalizacji rury o większej średnicy jako osłonę żeby nie związało z betonem na stałe. I owinąć je folią, będzie łatwiej wyjąć. Ja zapomniałem i zostały w betonie  :big grin:

----------


## MMark.

Dziś dotarła stal, 171szt/12m pręta fi10 żebrowanego. Myślę, że starczy. A tak po za tym tydzień minął w sumie na niczym, ciągle pogoda daje w kość i muszę wylewać wodę z foli...







> Bardzo fajnie Ci to wychodzi  Szkoda dodatkowej pracy przy ściankach bocznych przez pogodę, ale nad wszystkim nie da się zapanować. Ważne że naprawione i działasz dalej. Zbrojenie też trochę zejdzie. 
> 
> PS. Załóż sobie na rury kanalizacji rury o większej średnicy jako osłonę żeby nie związało z betonem na stałe. I owinąć je folią, będzie łatwiej wyjąć. Ja zapomniałem i zostały w betonie


Dzięki, Tak się zastanawiałem właśnie czy dawać rurę większej średnicy na te wystające z kanalizacji.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dzięki, Tak się zastanawiałem właśnie czy dawać rurę większej średnicy na te wystające z kanalizacji.


dawać, te rury osłonowe można potem zostawić i pianką uzupełnić.

----------


## MMark.

> dawać, te rury osłonowe można potem zostawić i pianką uzupełnić.


OK, w takim razie jutro jeszcze nałożę te rury. :wink: 

A ja zbroję płytę. Widzę, że trochę z tym zejdzie ale dam radę.... :smile:  W sobotę zanim zacząłem, wyciąłem kawałek burty i w ten sposób będę wylewał wodę. Inaczej nie idzie, szybciej potargam plandekę.

----------


## micbarpia

fajny patent z tymi wzornikami z drewna, nie znałem a przyda sie

----------


## sebcioc55

Woda to nic strasznego, chyba że faktycznie jest jej dużo i Tobie przeszkadza. Wyjściem jest zrobienie kanalizacji na wysokości foli i tam by spływała woda do jakiejśc tymczasowej dziury/studzienki. Ja tak miałem i działało.
Przed betonowaniem nie spinaj się z tą wodą bo i tak ją beton wypchnie na zewnątrz.

----------


## Daniellos_

Eleganckie deseczki dystansujące  :smile: 
Nie łam się że woda podmyła burty. Jak tylko takie kłopoty będziesz miał na budowie to tylko się cieszyć  :yes:  choć irytujące to strat finansowych nie ma.

Działaj, działaj. Jak miło popatrzeć i powspominać ten etap. Umęczył się człowiek klęcząc przez miesiąc, ale jaka satysfakcja  :smile:

----------


## MMark.



----------


## MMark.

Tydzień minął na cieciu wyginaniu i kręceniu zbrojenia. Na rękach odciski, plecy bolą ale większa połowa za mną  :cool: 
Pogoda też nie była łaskawa, przeszły chyba ze trzy porządne ulewy. Na szczęście nic sie nie stało. Jedynie pełno wody w szalunku po mimo, że całość przykrywam plandeką...

A tak ogólnie, o burtach już zapomniałem, idzie się dalej. Deseczki, fakt pomagają i przyspieszają pracę, woda...raz kręciłem zbrojenie w gumowcach i podczas deszczu, także się nie przejmuję.

Kilka fotek

----------


## MMark.

Kolejny tydzień wiązania za mną. Myślałem, że pójdzie to szybciej a idzie jak krew z nosa. Jeszcze ze 2-3 dni poświęcone po pracy i będę maił zrobione.
Dziś był kierownik zrobić obiór i stwierdził, że wykonane jest książkowo  :smile: 





A takie wymyśliłem dystanse między siatkami. Zostały mi strzemiona które miały pójść na zbrojenie ław, wygiąłem w dwie strony i wyszło takie coś

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja też robiłem dystanse że strzemion 6mm i ja chciałem po siatce dość ostrożnie i ważę ok 70. Jednak jak pomagiery do zalewania przyszli to chłopy duże i beton zalał zbrojenie, tak że już nie było widać gdzie stawiasz stopę to widziałem się pogiely

----------


## Regius

U mnie "kobyłki" przy płycie były z prętów fi 10 i muszę przyznać, że nie bałem się po tym chodzić (nawet musieliśmy skakać, żeby zagęścić beton przed przejechaniem łaty wibracyjnej jak się wibrator wgłębny zepsuł), natomiast przy stropie zrobiłem z szóstek i niektóre się wygięły przy chodzeniu. Rozumiem, że u Ciebie szóstki to recykling, więc są uzasadnione, ale jak *Daniellos _* wspomniał wyżej trzeba na uważać przy chodzeniu.

Zaciekawiło mnie troszkę u Ciebie wiązanie siatki. Przy siatce dolnej widać, że wiążesz każde połączenie prętów w siatce (co jest troszkę pracochłonne). W moim przypadku Kierbud powiedział, że można wiązać co drugie połączenie. Może u Ciebie pozwoliło by to przyspieszyć nieco prace.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja też wiązałem siatkę w szachownicę. Wszystkie wiązałem tylko dwa rzędy na krawędzi płyty.

----------


## MMark.

Cześć. 
Tak jak mówicie, trzeba uważać jak się chodzi, miękkie są te dystanse i się wyginają. Z tym wiązaniem co drugie oczko, hmmm no cóż, kierownik nic nie wspomniał, że nie potrzebnie wiążę każde, ja nie zapytałem też i powiązane jest wszystko. 
Tak więc zbrojenie gotowe. Zostało tylko wzmocnić burty żeby beton ich nie wypchał.
Plan był aby zalać płytę wczoraj tj. piątek ale jak nazłość betoniarnie w mojej okolicy zrobiły sobie długi weekend no i plan padł. Także zalewanie przesunięte o tydzień na sobotę. Oby pogoda dopisała bo jak na złość zaś pada.....
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MMark.

UWAGA UWAGA
 :wiggle: STAN ZERO OSIĄGNIĘTY :wiggle: 

A tak się to zaczęło. Beton zamówiony na piątek na 13.00. Ekipa jak przy wylewaniu płyty pod garaż czyli ja, brat, tata, kuzyn i poprosiłem też sąsiada o pomoc. Było nas pięciu i każdy miał co robić.

Godzina 13 wybiła my gotowi a betonu nie ma. O 13.30 dzwonię za ile będą.....tak,tak za 10 min pompa wyjeżdża. Trochę innym czasem chyba dysponują bo przyjechała o 14.30. Pogoda, na początku skwar niesamowity, później trochę chmury łagodziły ten upał. Operator pompy w porządku, choć poganiał jak kazałem zatrzymać pompę na chwilę żeby mnie reszta dogoniła.
Betonu zamówiłem 23m3, zostało jakieś 0,5 kubika. Płytę laliśmy na oko... :roll eyes:  nadmiar zbieraliśmy poziomicą zaczynając od burt, w miarę dobrze udało mi się nalewać więc nie było jakoś dużo do ściągnięcia czy dodania betonu. Za mną zaraz szedł brat i wibrował co wstępnie już fajnie poziomowało beton.
Ogólnie jestem zadowolony, w dwóch miejscach wyszedł mały dołek ale niczym to nie przeszkadza, przyjdzie styropian i wylewka to zakryje  :smile: 
















40 minut po zalaniu przyszła burza i deszcz, dość mocno zaczęło padać więc musieliśmy nakryć plandeką.
Teraz podlewam beton kilka razy dziennie, jest przykryty plandeką bo słońce tak świeci przez cały dzień na płytę że po 30min robi się za suchy.

----------


## walec7_7

Gratulacje etapu! Całkiem fajnie Wam to wyszło  :smile:  A z betoniarnią chyba każdy ma takie przeżycia  :big tongue:

----------


## BettaR

Marku, świetny opis. Podoba mi się pomysł budowy garażu przed właściwą inwestycją. Wiesz ... też planuję Z7, z większością zmian które wprowadziłeś, też na płycie, też jestem Marek. Bedę kibicował! Powiedz - powiekszenie domu o metr przeszło gładko? Czy projektant duzo marudził? Jak sobie poradziłeś - zbrojenie standard ma 12 metrów - czyli idealnie do standardowego projektu a u Ciebie 13.

----------


## MMark.

Witam.

*walec7_7*   -    Dzięki, staraliśmy się.
*BettaR*       -    Dzięki i witam u mnie. Garaż dobra rzecz. Wszystko mam pod ręką, i jest gdzie materiał chować. także polecam. Z7 bardzo fajny domek, każdy Ci to powie. A ci którzy już w nich mieszkają potwierdzą w 100%. Zmiany jakie wprowadziłem nie przeszkadzały projektantowi. Poszerzenie też nie było problemem. Pewnie dlatego, że wystarczy dołożyć 2 wiązary i wydłużyć kreski na projekcie  :smile: 
Jeśli chodzi o zbrojenie po prostu dokłada się metr pręta plus zakład w moim wypadku 60cm i tyle. 




A teraz z ostatnich chwil na budowie.
Beton sobie ładnie wiązał. Ja za to wziąłem się za opaskę przeciwwysadzinową i drenaż wokół płyty. 
Opaska jest ze styropianu gr. 10cm paneltech terra aqua. 


Kilka fotek z przebiegu prac. 
Najpierw to co zakopane trzeba odkopać, blee okropna robota, jak ja tego nie lubię. 







Deską nadałem spad na zewnątrz i gdzie się kończy styropian przygotowałem głębszy rowek z odpowiednim spadkiem (starałem się utrzymać 0,5-1%) na rurę drenarską.





Tu już styro położony i tym samym dłuższy bok można zasypać





Zdecydowałem, że zrobię studzienki tylko po przekątnych, więc jedna osadzona i rury podpięte.









Na rogi zastosowałem takie kolanka, dodatkowo włóknina zabezpieczyłem żeby jakiś piach się tam nie dostał





No i zasypujemy











Zostały jeszcze dwa boki i studzienka zbiorcza. Planuje całą wodę z drenażu i dachu (osobnymi rurami) puścić do zbiornika betonowego i zrobić przelew na działkę dalej, ale to trochę później.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Na jakiej głębokości masz ten drenaż? Bo wydaje się dość płytko.

----------


## aiki

Jak płyta fundamentowa to wystarczy aby było niżej płyty.

----------


## MMark.

*kamilb1987b* najwyższy punkt jakieś 55-60cm od górnego poziomu płyty.


A plany to dokończenie drenażu no i w połowie tygodnia przyjedzie beton komórkowy. Wybór padł na bloczek Termobet 24x24x59 uchwyt, zamek. Cena 7.99zł brutto + transport hds
Ogólnie nie mały problem z bet. komórkowym. Albo nie mają, albo mają ale małe ilości albo jak już maja to cena powyżej 10zł/szt. Tak np. skład obok ma H+H ale po 13zł/szt......
Także udało się dorwać termobet, mam nadzieję, że będzie to w miarę proste. Niby producent deklaruje klasę TLMB. Przyjdzie zobaczymy.


Jeśli kogoś interesują koszta. Płyta 104m2, W tym jest wszystko: projekt, zebranie humusu, zasyp piachem, cała płyta, drenaż i opaska przeciwysadzinowa.
Koszt 22441zł,  215zł/m2 - wynik całkiem zadowalający.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## walec7_7

Wynik bardzo zadowalający  :smile:  Fajnie że zaczynasz następny etap, będzie szybko widać postępy to i motywacji będzie więcej  :big tongue:

----------


## jarokar

Cześć
Jestem świeżakiem na forum który na razie sporo czyta i pomału przygotowuje się do budowy własnego małego domku na płycie który będę chciał wykonać sam (a przynajmniej na tyle ile dam rade). Musze powiedzieć że jak dla takiego laika jak ja Twój dziennik to *REWELACJA!!!* Dlaczego? Ano dlatego że jest bardzo szczegółowy dosłownie „krok po kroku” i co najważniejsze z bardzo dobrą dokumentacją foto! Sporo już poczytałem, sporo teorii już w głowie mam ale nic tak nie rozjaśnia tematu jak dobre, konkretne zdjęcie! Tak że twoja strona dodana do ulubionych i z niecierpliwością czekam na dalsze postępy prac  :smile:  aby Ci kibicować  :smile: 
Jeśli można spyta o kilka spraw. Od razu przepraszam jeśli zadaje głupie bądź zbyt banalne pytania ale jak mówię – dopiero zaczynam. Wiem ze wszystko o co pytam jest gdzieś tu na forum ale może ktoś w tym miejscu króciutko w dwóch słowach pomrze:
1.	Z tego co widzę jest to typ płyty tego typu jak na zdjęciu (schemat z muratora o płytach)https://photos.app.goo.gl/pDPexGzhLCdtubLR8
gdzie izol. przeciw. jest pod styro na posypce z piasku u Ciebie jest piasek, styro i izolacja (czarna folia) no chyba  że to co na tym zdjęciu  to właśnie ta biała folia jest izolacja na całości a zdjęcie tylko tak zrobione czy tylko taki krzyż ułożyłeś w tym miejscu ale jak tak to dlaczego? Czyli sumując jak to jest po kolei u Ciebie – piasek, izolacja (ta jasna folia) po całości lub tylko kawałek jak na zdjęciu, styro, folia czarna, zbrojenie, beton, tak?
2.	Na tych schemacie z muratora na tej opasce p. wysadzeniowej pod spodem jest folia a na górze bąbelkowa obie wywinięte na poin (pomijam ten klin ułatwiający) ty nie dawałeś  - robiłeś to z premedytacją bo tak się robi czy po prostu tak wyszło?
3.	Na tej fotce widać dwie warstwy czarnej folii izolacji  - czemu tak jest przecież dawałeś jedną warstwę po całości?

----------


## MMark.

*jarokar* Witam kolegę.
Dziękuję za miłe słowa, cieszę się że mój dziennik może być "instrukcją" dla kogoś kto zaczyna przygodę z budową.

Jeśli chodzi o Twoje pytania to

1,3. To nie jest typ jak na zdjęciu które załączyłeś. Warstwy wyglądają tak: grunt rodzimy, geowłóknina, piach zasypowy, styropian, 2x folia 0,2 na zakład, zbrojenie i beton. To białe co widzisz na zdjęciu to nie żadna izolacja, tylko geowłóknina. Służy do odseparowania gruntu od piachu zasypowego. Jest ułożona po całości w wykopie.
2. Te zdjęcie płyty co pokazałeś jest chyba na jakieś trudne warunki gruntowe. Mało kto tak zabezpiecza, przynajmniej ja nie widziałem. 
Pod opaskę nie dawałem żadnej foli, nie widzę sensu. Na opaskę zastanawiałem się czy by nie dać kubełkowej ale też zrezygnowałem. W projekcie nie było, konstruktor też nie wspominał. Dałem tylko wszystkie styropiany odporne na wodę. Drenaż jest zrobiony poniżej płyty więc płyta w wodzie stać nigdy nie będzie.

Jeśli mogę coś doradzić, nie myśl o takich rzeczach. Projektant Ci narysuje i powie jak ma wyglądać Twoja płyta do warunków jakie masz na działce. Jak Ci się nie będzie podobać to będziesz z nim dyskutował dlaczego tak jest a nie tak. 



A z info o budowie to zrobiłem sobie przerwę. po pierwsze plecy ostatnio dostały w kość i musiałem odpocząć, po drugie pogoda sie zepsuła i pada praktycznie cały tydzień.
Ale jest też dobra wiadomość, otóż przyjechały duże białe klocki termobet.... :wiggle: 







Pięć palet położyłem na płycie, Dalej hds nie sięgał to reszta ułożona przed garażem.
Po niedzieli biorę się do roboty.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MMark.

Ostatnimi czasy jakoś trudno wziąć mi się do roboty. Jak nie pogoda przeszkadzała żeby dokończyć drenaż to znowu się przeziębiłem i nie miałem siły działać. Na szczęście drenaż i opaska dokończone. Także na jakiś czas zapominam o kopaniu....

Studzienka zbiorcza



W końcu zacząłem też ściany. Jak na złość za dużo nie zrobiłem, po postawieniu pierwszego bloczka naszły ciemne chmury i zerwał się wiatr. Udało mi się osadzić  4 bloczki w rogach i zaczęło ostro padać. 

Wcześniej przygotowałem papę. Rolka pocięta na 3 mniejsze.





W każdym rogu a mam ich aż 4 bloczki ustawione, wypoziomowane do niwelatora iwymierzone do milimetra. Teraz tylko rozciągam sznurek i jadę warstwę. 
Na więcej pogoda nie pozwoliła i do końca tygodnia ma padać więc znowu nic nie zrobię....





Na razie tyle. Liczę, że w sobotę trochę podgonię.

----------


## walec7_7

Fajnie i estetycznie  :smile:  Pogoda nie sprzyja, ale dobrze że wyszedłeś już z ziemi.

----------


## aiki

Pierwsza warstwa to nie sznurek tylko poziomica w łapę i kontrolować wszystko.

----------


## Regius

No sznurek też, żeby ściana prosto leciała - chociaż czasem jak powieje a sznurek słabo naciągnięty, to może się zrobić lekki "banan". Czasem warto długą łatę przyłożyć (jeśli jest na budowie) do powierzchni bocznej bloczków i skontrolować, czy lecimy prosto.

----------


## MMark.

Dzięki, staram się jak mogę, czasem chyba przesadnie.
*Aiki* poziomica też jest używana oczywiście.

----------


## jarokar

Zaglądam co jakiś czas i wreszcie się coś ruszyło  :smile:  - super!. Od razu mam prośbę - w związku z tym iż ułożenie pierwszej warstwy jest mega ważne szczególnie jak ktoś dalej będzie chciał robić na piankę ale i przy kleju też podobno trzeba się postarać, mógłbyś opisać dokładniej co i jak? Jaki masz niwelator - kupiłeś, pożyczyłeś? Czy to jest pomocne w ustawieniu pierwszych pustaków jeśli chodzi o pion/poziom czy o obrys ściany? Właśnie  - jak wyznaczasz obrys - rozumiem że sznurek przybijasz pomiędzy ławice na których masz zaznaczone przez geodetę ale właśnie co - oś ściany czy obrys? Czyli ciągniesz sznury które wyznaczają ci "róg" ścian i kładziesz pustaki narożne które korygujesz niwelatorem, poziomicą, czy tak? Chociaż po opisie widać że chyba nie bo najpierw ustawiasz pustaki a póżniej do nich sznurek??? jak oceniasz czy taki niwelator jest niezbędny? Jak gruba ma być pierwsza warstwa zaprawy, no i na co będziesz dalej robił - klej, pianka czy tradycyjnie?
Mam jeszcze kilka pytań o drenaż - rurki drenarskie idą do studzienek zbiorczych (w twoim przypadku do dwóch chyba) po rogach czyli do tych grubych czarnych rur   -  jakie jest ich zadanie rozumiem że zbierają wodę z drenażu ale co dalej - od spodu to jest uszczelniane czy nie a co od góry  - co dzieje się dalej z wodą od tych studzienek? Wiem że może przynudzam bo pewnie gdzieś to wszystko jest na forum ale jeśli można cię prosić  :smile: 

Podobno teraz przed Tobą najprzedniejsze chwile w życiu samoroba - budowa i szybki przyrost ścian  :smile: 
powodzenia życze i kibicuje!

----------


## seyfer1

też z ciekawością śledzę Twoje postępy bo chciałbym w przyszłym roku ruszyć z tym samym projektem  :wink:  trzymam kciuki za dalsze prace  :smile:

----------


## MMark.

Pany na jakiej wysokości zrobić otwory okienne żeby blat mebli kuchennych był jednocześnie parapetem?
W projekcie jest 80cm od gotowej podłogi, jakoś mało chyba....

----------


## grend

> Pany na jakiej wysokości zrobić otwory okienne żeby blat mebli kuchennych był jednocześnie parapetem?
> W projekcie jest 80cm od gotowej podłogi, jakoś mało chyba....


wszystko zalezy ile masz wzrostu. Średnio robi się blat na 90cm. Czyli od tego musisz odjąć grubośc blatu

----------


## aiki

90 cm to już dla większych. dla mniejszych 85 cm

----------


## MMark.

Dzięki Panowie, Ja z tych nie wyrośniętych za bardzo więc zrobię na 85cm w takim razie.

*seyfer1* Witam i zapraszam do dalszego podglądania.

*jarokar* Więc ja zgapiłem pomysł Łukasza Budowlańca na ułożenie pierwszej warstwy jak i kolejnych. Jeśli o nim nie słyszałeś to prowadzi kanał na youtube ma tam dwa filmiki jak ułożyć pierwszą warstwę.
Niwelator wypożyczyłem, wg. mnie konieczny, jak bym go nie miał to w jednym rogu pustak ustawiłbym o 1cm wyżej niż pozostałe a tak korekta niwelatorem i mam wyprowadzone rogi co do milimetra. 
Jak będziesz miał ławice czy jak się to tam nazywa to sznurek rozciągasz po obrysie (zew. część ściany), ja ławice zdemontowałem wcześniej bo mi przeszkadzały. Rogi płyty wyznaczyły mi miejsce na pustaki. 
Kładłem w rogu pustak, wstępnie poziomowałem i pionowałem, następnie w drugim rogu kładłem następny, niwelatorem sprawdziłem poziom pierwszego i on był odnośnikiem do kolejnych, wg. niego ustawiałem poziom pozostałych. Zanim przeszedłem do trzeciego miarą sprawdziłem odległość czy się zgadza wg. projektu. Później jak już były ustawione rozciągam między nimi sznurek i ustawiam lico bloczka. Tak żeby była zachowana linia. W taki sposób zrobiłem pozostałe. Warstwa zaprawy ok 2-3cm-taka mi wyszła. Dalsze warstwy kleję na zaprawę. Nie wyobrażam sobie na pianę kleić. Na pianie nie ma korekty żadnej, będziesz musiał każdą warstwę szlifować idealnie na równo. 
Jeśli chodzi o drenaż, Studzienki są dwie. W najwyższym punkcie i w najniższym po przekątnej. Górna służy do rewizji, wlania wody w celu przepłukania rur drenarskich. Druga jest zbiorcza, Woda z niej później będzie odprowadzona do zbiornika z przelewem gdzie będę magazynował deszczówkę. Na razie odpływ jest zakopany w ziemi, zabezpieczony włóknina i po ostatnich intensywnych opadach wsadziłem tam pompę i wypompowuję stamtąd wodę.
Myślę, że jakoś Ci to przybliżyłem jak to wygląda. Najważniejsze, myśleć o danym etapie i się douczyć. Nie wszystkie na raz bo zwariujesz..... :wink:

----------


## MMark.

A na budowie zdobywam doświadczenia murarza. Od soboty pogoda piękna więc robota idzie.

Dokończyłem pierwszą warstwę i juz lecę z kolejnymi. Bloczki termobetu nie sa idealne ale nie ma źle jak na pierwszą styczność z tym materiałem muszę przyznać że praca jest przyjemna.
Tak to wygląda na tą chwilę

----------


## aiki

Bloczki lej wodą przed klejem bo w tych upałach to z kleju proszek zostanie. Nie zdąży związać.

----------


## MMark.

Zauważyłem właśnie po kilku bloczka że schnie niesamowicie. Potem już moczyłem przed położeniem kleju.

A wczoraj z budowy przegoniła mnie burza, lało przez godzinę i mam piękny basenik teraz

----------


## MMark.

Dziś był niesamowity upał, ale udało sie czwartą warstwę zrobić.

----------


## MMark.

Trochę pokurzyłem dziś. Strefy podokienne wzmocnione prętami





No i przygotowanie do kolejnej warstwy

----------


## MMark.

Nie żebym nic nie robił. Co prawda upały i wysokość trochę spowalniają pracę ale działam dalej.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------


A w sobotę z pomocą brata udało się dokończyć jedną ścianę 



W tle widać moje "rusztowanie"

Z pomocą tez nowy zestaw wkrętarka i wkrętak udarowy

----------


## Kamil_

Narzędzia ułatwiają prace i to bardzo.
Zwłaszcza te markowe...

----------


## MMark.

Mury i mury......

----------


## ucze sie na swoich b

Witam właśnie trafiłem na twój dziennik ja w trakcie załatwiania projektu, wody i prądu. Już nie mogę się doczekać na kolejne podsumowanie budowy tylko tym razem ścian. Mój projekt będzie bardzo podobny do twego tylko chyba jednak zdecyduje się na fundamenty. Pozdrawiam

----------


## walec7_7

Rośnie i to całkiem sprawnie  :smile:  A narzędzia zdecydowanie pomagają i ułatwiają robotę  :yes:

----------


## MMark.

Ja mam wrażenie że strasznie sie to ślimaczy, Ale wiadomość dobra, bo ściany już stoją. 
Kilka fotek z ostatnich dni....

Nadproże nad drzwiami z L-ki





A tak w całości to wygląda



Obecnie docinam otwory i szykuje się do wieńca

----------


## kamilb1987b

Domek wąski i długi. Przydałby się jakieś słupy żeby to spiąć lub ściana wewnętrzna nośna aby te długie ściany ustabilizować.

----------


## MMark.

W oryginalnym projekcie były słupy. Pytałem się konstruktora czy jest możliwość ich usunięcia, stwierdził że tak więc ich nie ma....Skoro konstruktor podjął taką decyzję to chyba wie co robi i jest dobrze.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> W oryginalnym projekcie były słupy. Pytałem się konstruktora czy jest możliwość ich usunięcia, stwierdził że tak więc ich nie ma....Skoro konstruktor podjął taką decyzję to chyba wie co robi i jest dobrze.


Chyba tak i oby tak było. Żeby się to potem nie skończyło tak jak u jednego forumowicza co nie zrobił ścian wewnętrznych nośnych i mu płyta się wybrzuszyła. Potem było zwalanie winy jeden na drugiego, czyli ci od płyty obwiniali konstruktora a konstruktor tych od płyty. Tobie raczej się nie wybrzuszy płyta ale tak pytałem w razie czego.

----------


## MMark.

No miejmy nadzieje że konstruktor wie co robi i nic sie nie wydarzy. 
*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Wczoraj skończyłem docinanie otworów, praktycznie było już ciemno przy ostatnim, także kolejny etap mam z głowy.





Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Regius

Mógłbyś zdradzić czemu będą służyć podparcia ścian? 
Do głowy przychodzi mi tylko kwestia ochrony przed wiatrem, wzmocnienia, żeby się nic nie stało podczas układania lub szalowania stropu albo niestabilność wąskiej ścianki podczas murowania - ale domysły pewnie chybione, a podparcia intrygujące i wzmagające ciekawość.

----------


## MMark.

Mógłbym, tak się zastanawiałem czy ktoś będzie się zastanawiał nad tym..... :smile: 

Tylko i wyłącznie ochrona przed wiatrem. Zapowiadali u mnie burze a ostatnio lubią być porywiste więc stwierdziłem, że zabezpieczę te wolno stojące ścianki. 
Troszkę mi zejdzie jeszcze zanim wieniec to wzmocni więc bezpieczniej będzie jak będą podparte.  :wink:

----------


## MMark.

Tydzień miną szybko ale trochę zrobione zostało.
W poniedziałek zacząłem kręcić belki zbrojenia, zostały mi jeszcze na krótsze ściany.



Wtorek miną w sumie na niczym, musiałem odebrać stemple i rusztowanie. Wypożyczyłem też niwelator laserowy i złapałem poziomy okien i wieńca. Ku mojemu zdziwieniu narożniki mają tolerancję do 0,5cm, z czego jestem bardzo zadowolony, na ściankach między oknami są już odchyłki do 1cm....
Środa, zacząłem stawiać stemple w okna i deski na których opierać się będą nadproża
Czwartek, Postawiliśmy wewnątrz rusztowanie, od razu lepiej się pracuje, nie jest to droga impreza a jak pomocna.



Piątek i sobota, docinałem i kleiłem nadproża.
Nadproża zrobiłem "nietypowo" otóż z wykorzystaniem bloczków ytonga położonych tak żeby stworzyła się wnęka z zewnątrz na styropian pod rolety. Kierownik oczywiście wie i zaakceptował taki sposób.
Wieniec zaś nad oknami będzie dozbrojony i będzie tworzył nadprożo-wieniec. 
Ogólnie kierownik był w sobotę i tak mu się podobała moja praca, że z wycieczkami szkolnymi mógłby przyjść i pokazać jak książkowo buduje się dom.. Hehe, takie słowa jednak motywują. 






Omówiłem sprawę wiązarów i kierownik namawia abym sam zbił i postawił na wieńcu.
No i chyba tak będzie. Robiłem już wyceny na konstrukcje i wszystkie oscylują w granicy 20tys. więc wydaje mi się, że sporo.
Zalecił mi montaż murłaty z której chciałem zrezygnować, stwierdził że ewentualne odchyłki na wieńcu prościej skorygować i będzie to solidniejsze, patrząc jakie mamy porywiste burze ostatnimi czasy.

Ten tydzień mam urlop - wreszcie, więc działem ostro z wińcem i piątek/sobota zalewamy. Mam nadzieję.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Czyli z zwykłych bloczków zrobiłeś nadproże? Wiem, że będzie wieniec ale ja bałbym się takiego rozwiązania. Do nadproża stosuje się kształtki wieńcowe, daje zbrojenie i zalewa betonem lub stosuje nadproża systemowe. Strasznie ryzykujesz dając zwykłe bloczki które będą trzymać tylko na kleju.

----------


## aiki

Takie rozwiązania widziałem w ścianach działowych w nośnych nigdy.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dla świętego spokoju wsadź od dolu długa śrubę z jak największą podkładką tak żeby jej koniec zakotwiładnie się w betonie. Może po dwie na pustak. To powinno dać pewność i wzmocnić całość.

----------


## MMark.

Bezpośrednio nad tym jest nadprożo-wieniec, czyli chwyci to beton, dodatkowo są wsadzone szpilki na przestrzał które będą zakotwione w wieńcu. Bloczki "nadproże" nie będą przenosić żadnych obciążeń. 

Dziś zaczęliśmy robić szalunek wieńca, niestety pogoda nie dopisała i dopiero od 14 dało się pracować. Przykręciliśmy płyty po zewnętrznej stronie.
Jutro ciąg dalszy.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dla świętego spokoju wsadź od dolu długa śrubę z jak największą podkładką tak żeby jej koniec zakotwiładnie się w betonie. Może po dwie na pustak. To powinno dać pewność i wzmocnić całość.


zrób tak jak podpowiada ufbufkruf , daj szpilki z podkładkami. Przewierć najpierw bloczki i przełóż szpilki do góry i je zagnij aby beton to złapał. Koszt i robocizna nie wielka ale bedzie pewnie. Ja też coś takiego planuje w garażu ale z 12cm, to garaż więc się nie przejmuje spękaniami, a własnie one mogą tu powstać po jakimś czasie. Wystarczy że te bloczki poddadzą się minimalnie i już bedize rysa. Inna sprawa by była grybyś miał strop masywny, ale przy wiązarach....

----------


## pepik8

Witam, gratuluję postępów. Co do tych bloczków nad otworami to przed zlaniem wieńca powbijałbym do nich od góry  jakieś kawałki prętów pod skosem.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Nadproże jest elementem konstrukcyjnym i w projekcie powinno być zapisane jak je wykonać, a czy dobrze zrobiłeś powinien to sprawdzić i odebrać kierownik budowy. Zawsze jest jakiś wieniec a mimo to stosuje się nadproża które mają wzmocnienia stalą. U Ciebie tego nie ma. Pręty mają iść w poziomie a te w pionie zakotwiczone do wieńca to raczej nic nie da. Nadproże musi być jednolitym sztywnym elementem które wytrzyma naprężenia i inne działające siły. Sklejone bloczki klejem nie wytrzymają. Lepiej to rozebrać i zrobić zgodnie z sztuka budowlaną póki jeszcze jest taka opcja. Ile zaoszczędzisz na tym zabiegu? Według mnie nie oszczędza się na elementach konstrukcyjnych których potem już nie poprawia lub poprawa będzie bardzo kosztowna (choć w tym przypadku nie będzie to niemożliwa). A można nadproże wylać razem z wieńcem tylko trzeba zrobić szalunki i dać zbrojenie. Wiem że to jest dodatkowy czas ale dniówka czy dwa Cię nie zbawi a będzie to dobrze.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Doczytałem że kierbud to widział i zaakceptował. W takim razie jak masz w projekcie? Radzę skontaktować się z swoim konstruktorem i jego jeszcze o to dopytać póki nie jest za późno. Jak kierownik zaakceptował taką fuszerkę i jeszcze za to chwili że dobrze robisz to ja się boję o Twój domek. Wiem że kierownik bierze za to odpowiedzialność ale jak cię się złego stanie to nie będzie ważne kogo to wina tylko czy Tobie i Twojej rodzinie nic się nie stanie. Nie masz słupów w ścianach, wewnętrznych nośnych, brak stabilnych nadproży, do tego wiązary sam zrobisz z pomocą pseudo kierownika to brzmi jak mieszanka wybuchowa. Zrób chociaż pełne deskowanie dachu by chociaż jeden element był stabilny.

----------


## kocbeat

Ale pieprzysz głupoty. Jak robi to dla siebie to najpewniej będzie zrobione 4 razy lepiej niż firma i 8 razy lepiej niż deweloperzy. U mnie kierownik jak oglądał fundamenty to stwierdził w że widać że robię dla siebie  a nie robi tego firma. A te bloczki są przecież zaraz pod wieńcem to ma co je trzymać. Równie dobrze mogłeś napisać że okno musi mieć ramę że zbrojeńiem bo wieniec będzie na nie parl

----------


## MMark.

Oj, wywiązała się dyskusja.
Zastosowałem takie rozwiązanie ponieważ widziałem już taki sposób. W projekcie nie ma nadproży nad oknami jest od razu wieniec (może być obniżony, lub nie, zazwyczaj większość  robi wieniec od razu nad otworem okiennym) dozbrojony dodatkowo 3x12 dołem z wysunięciem po za okna, oraz zagęszczone strzemiona do 5 i 10cm, tworząc nadprożo wieniec. 
*kamilb1987b*  Powiedz, ile osób zbijało już własnoręcznie wiązary i stoją, czepiasz się braku słupów, ściany nośnej w środku, nie ma tego w tym projekcie, konstruktor przeliczył i usuną słupy. Deskowania pełnego też nie ma, jest dolny pas wiązarów pokryty osb18 za to. 
Kierownika proszę Cię nie obrażaj bo jest to gość z bardzo dużym doświadczeniem i myślę , że wie co robi. 
*sebcioc55* Są zakotwione szpilki na przestrzał tak aby żaden bloczek nie został bez podparcia. Rysy mogą się pojawić to fakt. 
*kocbeat*  dobrze mówi, robię to dla siebie i staram sie jak mogę żeby było dobrze. 

W weekend wrzucę fotki z postępu prac.
Pozdr.

----------


## micbarpia

Ja sie dolacze do dyskusji :smile:  chcialem zapytac czemu wybrales z tym nadprozem taki wariant zamiast lac cale z betonu? Nie oceniam tego tylko pytam o motywacje?

----------


## kamilb1987b

> *kamilb1987b*  Powiedz, ile osób zbijało już własnoręcznie wiązary i stoją, czepiasz się braku słupów, ściany nośnej w środku, nie ma tego w tym projekcie, konstruktor przeliczył i usuną słupy. Deskowania pełnego też nie ma, jest dolny pas wiązarów pokryty osb18 za to. 
> Kierownika proszę Cię nie obrażaj bo jest to gość z bardzo dużym doświadczeniem i myślę , że wie co robi.


Pod garaż to wielu zbijało sami wiązary, ale pod dom to raczej się nie zdarza, choć mogą być jakieś pojedyncze przypadki dla niedużych i prostych wiązarów. Ja sam się nad tym zastanawiam bo też mały i prosty domek bym robił. Ty masz prosty ale za to duży dach. Masz pomysł jak to zrobisz? W jaki sposób zrobisz łączenia? Płytkami perforowanymi i wkrętami? Do tego musisz mieć sporo miejsca. Pewnie wykorzystasz podłogę domku, ale czy jest równa? Jaką to masz szerokość konstrukcji domku? 
Nie chcę obrażać Twojego kierownika tylko mam obawy co do tych nadproży. Jak masz możliwość to zapytałbym się konstruktora domku co myśli o takich nadprożach. Jaką masz największą szerokość otworu pod okno gdzie dałeś te "dziwne" nadproża z bloczków? Chociaż mogłeś te skrajne bloczki oprzeć na murze, czyli murując zostawić na nie miejsca tak gdzieś 20-25cm. W ten sposób byłoby to stabilniejsze. Też można byłoby zrobić wyżłobienia na pręty jak przy trzeciej warstwie bloczków pod okna. Troszkę większe korytka, wsadzić pręty i przy wylewaniu wieńca by to wypełniło betonem.
Jeszcze jedno, podparcie tych nadproży trzymaj jak najdłużej, przynajmniej do czasu aż będziesz miał pokrycie dachu. Pewnie to wiesz, ale tak mi się jeszcze wspomniało.

----------


## bcgarage

Patent podpatrzony u Łukasza Budowlańca z domza150tys. Na jego filmach widać co i jak zrobione oraz dlaczego

----------


## MMark.

*micbarpia* dlatego, że mam teraz ciepłe nadproże, brak mostka termicznego nad oknem pod roletę. 
*kamilb1987b*  Na szybko myśląc, dwie osoby zbijały na budowie wiązary, jeden w takim samym projekcie jak mój. A na stronie z500 dodatkowo kolejna osoba. 
Piszesz duży dach, no chyba żartujesz, przecież to mały dom to i dach nie jest duży. Do tego dwuspadowy. Jak się chce to idzie wszystko zrobić, a w projekcie dokładnie pisze jakie płytki użyć, jakie gwoździe i ile i gdzie wbić. Także nie było by to robione na pałe tylko tak jak mówi projekt. Temat i tak nie przesądzony czy będę robił we własnym zakresie czy przyjedzie firma z gotowymi.
Nadproża zostawmy w spokoju, jak masz chęci zobacz sobie na filmikach, dokładnie wytłumaczone co i jak. *bcgarage* przytoczył u kogo.

Z nowinek wieniec zalany. Nie mam neta to na razie tylko takie info  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja zbijałem wiązary na budowie i mam dom bez słupów lanych (tak było w gotowym projekcie).
Jeśli bloczki są zabezpieczone szpilkami to myślę, że to ciekawe rozwiązanie zmniejszenia mostka pod skrzynką rolety.

Czekamy na foty.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Ja zbijałem wiązary na budowie i mam dom bez słupów lanych (tak było w gotowym projekcie).
> Jeśli bloczki są zabezpieczone szpilkami to myślę, że to ciekawe rozwiązanie zmniejszenia mostka pod skrzynką rolety.
> 
> Czekamy na foty.


Z jakiego drewna zbijałeś wiązary? Jakie to były przekroje i skąd brałeś drewno?

----------


## MMark.

Wrzucam obiecane fotki.

W środę skończyliśmy szalunek, dół został skręcony  na szpilki i wrzuciliśmy zbrojenie na górę. Wbrew pozorom taka belka 12m trochę warzyła ale daliśmy radę.



Jak już miałem całe zbrojenie na górze zacząłem wiązać narożniki, wzmocnienia pod okna itp.





Tu widać dozbrojenie nad oknami 





oraz szpilki od nadproży i murłaty. Całość po skręceniu została opuszczona do środka szalunku i ułożona na podkładkach.





W piątek przyjechał beton i udało się zalać. Co prawda spóźnili się tylko 2h no i równanie i zacieranie robiłem już po ciemku. 
Na drugi dzień po wylaniu rozebraliśmy szalunki i ukazał się piękny betonik. Kuzyn z bratem porządnie zawibrowali całość więc beton wszędzie dotarł. 







W niedzielę zaś, trzeba było rusztowanie rozebrać żeby w poniedziałek rano mógł je zwrócić. 



Ten tydzień ogólnie sie obijam, czytaj odpoczywam. Posprzątałem budowę no i pielęgnuje beton na wieńcu

----------


## walec7_7

Gratulacje! Pięknie to wygląda, porządek jak należy  :smile:  Odpoczynek musi być  :big tongue:

----------


## micbarpia

Super, bardzo dokladna robota tego wienca :smile:

----------


## Bellerofon

Czy mógłbyś podać koszt płyty fundamentowej?

----------


## jarokar

A ja mam pytanie ile cm masz cofnięte nadproża na rolety?
świetnie Ci idzie ta budowa- gratki!

----------


## MMark.

*walec7_7, micbarpia*  Dzięki

*Bellerofon*   22tys, z drenażem i opaska przeciwwysadzinową.

*jarokar*  4cm są cofnięte

----------


## MMark.

Postanowiłem, że zrobię fundamenty pod bramę/ogrodzenie i stopy pod dach
Tak mi poszło

----------


## Kamil_

Jak ja widzę jak te parterówki fajnie się buduje to mnie skręca  :smile: 
No, ale za to jak się przemęczę z tym moim stropem to kawał poddasza będzie  :smile:

----------


## MMark.

Ja znowu jak widzę jak się męczycie z tymi stropami to sie cieszę, że ja nie muszę  :big tongue: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Na budowie ostatnio zwolniło, Fundament pod ogrodzenie rozszalowany i została zgrzana papa



oraz stopy pod dach 





No i tyle.

----------


## BettaR

Marku, jakieś postępy? Pogoda jest łaskawa w tym roku, to zapewne i roboty nadal trwają. Zdecydowałeś sie własnorecznie zbijać wiązary na dom?

----------


## MMark.

Cześć.

Troszkę zaniedbałem dziennik, jakoś brak chęci, czasu i ogólne wypalenie mnie dopadło. 
Na budowie dużo się nie zmieniło, zajmuje się praktycznie drobnostkami. 

Przez ten czas wymurowałem murki ogrodzenia frontowego z bloczków które zostały mi ze ścian, zostały wzmocnione słupami żelbetowymi żeby sie nie wywróciły. Słupki wylałem z gotowego betonu B20, wsypać do betoniarki zalać wodą, wymieszać i gotowe.




Kolejną rzeczą jaką chciałem wykonać przed zimą to zakopanie zbiornika betonowego na deszczówkę.
Kupiłem zbiornik 4m3 z pogrubiona płytą wierzchnią tzw. najazdówka.
Ze zbiornikiem łączy się pewna historia, otóż całe przedsięwzięcie dało mi nieźle w kość...Pojechałem do miasta obok zamówić zbiornik, transport i montaż do wcześniej wykopanego dołu ugadany wstępnie na piątek, zacząłem wydzwaniać po koparkowych, mój koparkowy co od początku przyjeżdża zajęty do końca roku, zadzwoniłem do kogoś innego w pobliżu, tak mają wolne nie ma problemu przyjadą. Godziny dograłem. W czwartek telefon, że kopara się im popsuła i nie przyjadą  :jaw drop:  Dzwonie do firmy ze zbiornikiem że mam problem z koparą i czy kogoś nie maja, mieli dać zaraz znać. W między czasie zacząłem dzwonić do innych wyszukanych w internecie koparkowych, nikt nie miał czasu....po godzinie telefon, pani ładnie informuje, że ze zbiornikiem też nie przyjadą bo sie auto popsuło  :cool:  W takim razie przekładamy na wtorek bądź przyszły piątek. OK, znów dzwonie dalej po koparkowych oddalonych już odemnie o nawet 30km, znalazłem jednego na piątek - Super, tylko mówię od razu, że na 100% musi być bo sprawa tak i tak wygląda. Tydzień mija i w czwartek SMS  :bash: , przeprasza, ma obsuwę i nie przyjedzie. Już ręce mi opadły. Dzwonię znów do ludzi ze zbiornika i mówię co się dzieje. Widać mieli już mnie dość, tym razem koleś z firmy pozmieniał swoje plany odnośnie minikoparki i przyśle ją do mnie. Trochę nerwy opadły, choć nie ukrywam że zapłaciłem za tą koparkę jak za zborze, no ale trudno, lepsze to niż jak by mi mieli postawić zbiornik gdzieś na działce i sobie pojechać.

Po takich perypetiach w piątek rano się zaczęło.




Więcej zdjęć nie zrobiłem bo miałem niezłego stracha jak ściągał go z auta hds'em i jechał z nim kilka cm nad ścianami. Miałem czarne wizje ale się udało -uff...

W poniedziałek zbiornik został zasypany (na szczęście była kopara obok to podjechała)



Po dwóch dniach podłączyliśmy ostatecznie z tatą studzienkę zbiorcza z drenażu, na tym właśnie mi zależało żeby woda na bieżąco była odprowadzana spod płyty.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jeśli chodzi o dalsze plany, w tym roku już nic nie zrobię, była jeszcze opcja konstrukcji dachu ale nie byłbym w stanie go przykryć za szybko więc pomysł odpadł.
Długo też się zastanawiałem czy konstrukcje zbijać samemu, czy montować samemu, jakie drewno użyć i wszystkie sprawy z tym związane. Po długich przemyśleniach zdecydowałem się jednak, że te zadanie powierzę firmie co się na tym zna i zrobią to na pewno dużo w lepszej jakości i dokładności niż ja. 
Przewertowałem kilka firm, ceny były różne a konstrukcje podobne. Wybór padła na WPW Invest z Łodzi. Wiązary będą przygotowane/wzmocnione pod mały stryszek, dodatkowo zdecydowałem się na ściany szczytowe w konstrukcji drewnianej także wykonanej przez nich. Zostanie mi tylko przykręcić płyty osb, murować mi się tego nie uśmiechało jakoś...
Najbliższy termin mieli na grudzień, ale z kilku powodów zdecydowaliśmy się, że konstrukcja stanie w marcu, czyli słoneczko powinno już zacząć ładnie przygrzewać.  

Na tą chwilę zostało mi zabezpieczyć ściany folia przed zimą żeby niepotrzebnie od góry nie mokły non stop. Boję się trochę o dolną warstwę bo jednak pije wodę choć staram się na bieżąco ją wypompowywać.

To na tyle, miłej lektury  :wink:

----------


## aninaj

> Cześć.
> 
> Troszkę zaniedbałem dziennik, jakoś brak chęci, czasu i ogólne wypalenie mnie dopadło. 
> Na budowie dużo się nie zmieniło, zajmuje się praktycznie drobnostkami. 
> 
> Przez ten czas wymurowałem murki ogrodzenia frontowego z bloczków które zostały mi ze ścian, zostały wzmocnione słupami żelbetowymi żeby sie nie wywróciły. Słupki wylałem z gotowego betonu B20, wsypać do betoniarki zalać wodą, wymieszać i gotowe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Witam.
Przeczytałam Pana dziennik budowy od deski do deski.
Wielki szacun dla Pana w związku z budową metodą gospodarczą.My z mężem również planujemy budowę domu,chociaż co do projektu to nie jest tak łatwo podjąć decyzje.Myślę że każdy miał z tym problem.U nas na początku miał być dom z poddaszem użytkowym (projekt Z34 ) potem stwierdziliśmy ,że lepiej będzie pasowała parterówka ,na starość jak znalazł bez schodó ,bez dwóch łazienek i bez stropu z terivy ,co daje oszczędności przy budowie parterówki.Wiadomo każdy patrzy na koszty.Dylemat dalej jedbak pozostał ,ponieważ biorę pod uwagę 4 projekty : Delicja,Erin IV ,Smyk "pracownia domowe klimaty"oraz Z7.Co by Pan doradził?

----------


## MMark.

> Witam.
> Przeczytałam Pana dziennik budowy od deski do deski.
> Wielki szacun dla Pana w związku z budową metodą gospodarczą.My z mężem również planujemy budowę domu,chociaż co do projektu to nie jest tak łatwo podjąć decyzje.Myślę że każdy miał z tym problem.U nas na początku miał być dom z poddaszem użytkowym (projekt Z34 ) potem stwierdziliśmy ,że lepiej będzie pasowała parterówka ,na starość jak znalazł bez schodó ,bez dwóch łazienek i bez stropu z terivy ,co daje oszczędności przy budowie parterówki.Wiadomo każdy patrzy na koszty.Dylemat dalej jedbak pozostał ,ponieważ biorę pod uwagę 4 projekty : Delicja,Erin IV ,Smyk "pracownia domowe klimaty"oraz Z7.Co by Pan doradził?


Witam.
Dziękuję za mile słowa. 
Zamiiast pan proponuje Marek  :wink: 
Cóż mogę doradzić, jeśli podjęliście już decyzję, że ma to być dom parterowy to pierwsze za Wami. Wszystkie 4 projekty są podobne do siebie, w jednym tylko są dwie sypialnie, trzeba wziąć to pod uwagę czy wystarczą tylko dwie. Metraż ogólnie też taki sam. Kwestia działki i wpasowania domu do niej - odległości od granic i innych wytycznych z WZ lub MPZP.  Jeśli zależy Wam na projekcie domu taniego w budowie to najlepiej jak jest to prosta konstrukcja Z7 jest tu dobrym przykładem. Musicie wziąć też pod uwagę czy i jakie zmiany wprowadzicie w gotowym projekcie, to tez kosztuje.

----------


## walec7_7

Przeboje ze zbiornikiem miałeś ładne, trochę nerwów to kosztowało ale taka jest budowa niestety. 
Widzę że idziesz podobnie jak ja, też miałem mieć konstrukcję dachu na koniec roku, ale przełożyłem na marzec i to była dobra decyzja. Dzięki wieńcowi murom raczej nic nie będzie, chociaż dolna warstwa trochę ciągnie tej wody.

----------


## MMark.

> Przeboje ze zbiornikiem miałeś ładne, trochę nerwów to kosztowało ale taka jest budowa niestety. 
> Widzę że idziesz podobnie jak ja, też miałem mieć konstrukcję dachu na koniec roku, ale przełożyłem na marzec i to była dobra decyzja. *Dzięki wieńcowi murom raczej nic nie będzie, chociaż dolna warstwa trochę ciągnie tej wody*.


Właśnie boję sie tej dolnej warstwy, Ty miałeś silke a ona tak nie chłonie jak beton komórkowy....Byle do wiosny  :cool:

----------


## aninaj

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Marku kosztorys Z7 robiłeś sam ,czy zlecałeś to kosztorysantowi,żeby mieć jakieś odniesienie w kosztach budowy,bo nie wiem czy 220 tys wystarczy do wprowadzenia się .Jeszcze mam pytanko odnośnie tego zbiornika na deszczówkę,czy muszę we wniosku o warunki zabudowy pisać ,iż woda będzie odprowadzana nie do gruntu,a do zbiornika,ponieważ chcemy zrobić tak jak ty masz.

----------


## MMark.

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź.
> Marku kosztorys Z7 robiłeś sam ,czy zlecałeś to kosztorysantowi,żeby mieć jakieś odniesienie w kosztach budowy,bo nie wiem czy 220 tys wystarczy do wprowadzenia się .Jeszcze mam pytanko odnośnie tego zbiornika na deszczówkę,czy muszę we wniosku o warunki zabudowy pisać ,iż woda będzie odprowadzana nie do gruntu,a do zbiornika,ponieważ chcemy zrobić tak jak ty masz.


Nie robiłem kosztorysu. Nie jest mi potrzebny. Czy 220tys wystarczy, trudne pytanie, zależy od wielu czynników, czy macie działkę, czy większość zrobicie sami z jakiego rejonu Polski jesteście itd. Oczywiście jest szansa.
Co do zbiornika, w WZ chyba nie pisałem nic o nim podałem tylko, że odprowadzenie wody na własną działkę. Projektant w projekcie ujął że, jest zbiornik.

----------


## aninaj

> Nie robiłem kosztorysu. Nie jest mi potrzebny. Czy 220tys wystarczy, trudne pytanie, zależy od wielu czynników, czy macie działkę, czy większość zrobicie sami z jakiego rejonu Polski jesteście itd. Oczywiście jest szansa.
> Co do zbiornika, w WZ chyba nie pisałem nic o nim podałem tylko, że odprowadzenie wody na własną działkę. Projektant w projekcie ujął że, jest zbiornik.


Działkę mamy .Jeśli chodzi o postawienie domu to będziemy musieli skorzystać z firmy budowlanej.Może i mąż z teściem postawiliby ten dom sami ,ale najgorzej boimy się fundamentów,wiadomo fundament podstawa.W środku mąż zrobi wszystko sam oprócz elektryki i ogrzewania.
Jeśli chodzi o koszta u ciebie za fundamenty wyszło ponad 22 tys, a ile za ściany z wieńcem ci wyszło?

----------


## MMark.

> Działkę mamy .Jeśli chodzi o postawienie domu to będziemy musieli skorzystać z firmy budowlanej.Może i mąż z teściem postawiliby ten dom sami ,ale najgorzej boimy się fundamentów,wiadomo fundament podstawa.W środku mąż zrobi wszystko sam oprócz elektryki i ogrzewania.
> Jeśli chodzi o koszta u ciebie za fundamenty wyszło ponad 22 tys, a ile za ściany z wieńcem ci wyszło?


Ściany nie całe 10 tys z tego co pamiętam.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Ściany nie całe 10 tys z tego co pamiętam.


Ach..powzdychać można za takimi cenami. Ja bloczki kupowałem pod koniec sierpnia i za materiał na nośne i działówki zapłaciłem z transportem prosto z fabryki 17 tysięcy. Co prawda buduję Z7L GL.
Od wykopu do chudziaka zamknąłem się w 15 tysiącach.

----------


## BettaR

Marku, pomysł ze szkieletowymi szczytowymi jest świetny. Nie rozumiem jak można murować szczytówki, przy nieogrzewanym poddaszu - tego nie da sie skutecznie ocieplić! Powiedz proszę, gdzie konczy sie konstrukcja Twoich szczytówek? Na równo ze ścianą (czyli na to styropian + tynk) czy może jest wysunięta przed mur - tak żeby nie trzeba było ocieplać (na wierzch osb + boazeria?)? Jak to planujesz wykończyć? Możesz podzielić sie kosztem konstrukcji dachu?

----------


## aninaj

> Ach..powzdychać można za takimi cenami. Ja bloczki kupowałem pod koniec sierpnia i za materiał na nośne i działówki zapłaciłem z transportem prosto z fabryki 17 tysięcy. Co prawda buduję Z7L GL.
> Od wykopu do chudziaka zamknąłem się w 15 tysiącach.


A daleko miałeś tą fabrykę,bo ja się tak nad tym zastanawiam czy kupywać z fabryki czy z hurtowni budowlanej .Wiadomo dowóz też kosztuje.Mam pytanie odnośnie Winerberger Porotherm czy warto z tego budować ?

----------


## aninaj

> *jarokar* Witam kolegę.
> Dziękuję za miłe słowa, cieszę się że mój dziennik może być "instrukcją" dla kogoś kto zaczyna przygodę z budową.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o Twoje pytania to
> 
> 1,3. To nie jest typ jak na zdjęciu które załączyłeś. Warstwy wyglądają tak: grunt rodzimy, geowłóknina, piach zasypowy, styropian, 2x folia 0,2 na zakład, zbrojenie i beton. To białe co widzisz na zdjęciu to nie żadna izolacja, tylko geowłóknina. Służy do odseparowania gruntu od piachu zasypowego. Jest ułożona po całości w wykopie.
> 2. Te zdjęcie płyty co pokazałeś jest chyba na jakieś trudne warunki gruntowe. Mało kto tak zabezpiecza, przynajmniej ja nie widziałem. 
> Pod opaskę nie dawałem żadnej foli, nie widzę sensu. Na opaskę zastanawiałem się czy by nie dać kubełkowej ale też zrezygnowałem. W projekcie nie było, konstruktor też nie wspominał. Dałem tylko wszystkie styropiany odporne na wodę. Drenaż jest zrobiony poniżej płyty więc płyta w wodzie stać nigdy nie będzie.
> 
> ...


Marku jak dobrze policzyłam zakupiłeś 15 palet bloczków termobet,starczyło ci na mury?

----------


## Pytajnick

> A daleko miałeś tą fabrykę,bo ja się tak nad tym zastanawiam czy kupywać z fabryki czy z hurtowni budowlanej .Wiadomo dowóz też kosztuje.Mam pytanie odnośnie Winerberger Porotherm czy warto z tego budować ?


YTONG FORTE PP2,5/0,4 S+GT gr. 24cm - 9,28 brutto/szt
YTONG 11.5CM PP4/0.6 S - 5,28 brutto/szt
plus 600pln za palety...bezzwrotne. W cenie transport.
Tyle weszło na TIRa , 280km trasy.
Z czego budować...się nie wypowiem. Ja, budowlaniec pracujący od 1984r buduję się z "pumeksu który się zaraz rozpadnie"  :big grin:

----------


## MMark.

> Ach..powzdychać można za takimi cenami. Ja bloczki kupowałem pod koniec sierpnia i za materiał na nośne i działówki zapłaciłem z transportem prosto z fabryki 17 tysięcy. Co prawda buduję Z7L GL.
> Od wykopu do chudziaka zamknąłem się w 15 tysiącach.


Pamiętaj, że są to tylko nośne ściany. Jeszcze dojdą działowe ale to już z silki, więc cena pójdzie w górę.





> Marku, pomysł ze szkieletowymi szczytowymi jest świetny. Nie rozumiem jak można murować szczytówki, przy nieogrzewanym poddaszu - tego nie da sie skutecznie ocieplić! Powiedz proszę, gdzie konczy sie konstrukcja Twoich szczytówek? Na równo ze ścianą (czyli na to styropian + tynk) czy może jest wysunięta przed mur - tak żeby nie trzeba było ocieplać (na wierzch osb + boazeria?)? Jak to planujesz wykończyć? Możesz podzielić sie kosztem konstrukcji dachu?


Konstrukcja drewniana skończy się na równo ze ścianą. Na to osb, tańszy styropian i tynk, nie przewiduję drewna na wykończenie. W sumie mogłem pomyśleć i szkielet wypuścić na zewnątrz, było by mniej styropianu ....
Konstrukcja wyniesie 19600 tys zł brutto





> A daleko miałeś tą fabrykę,bo ja się tak nad tym zastanawiam czy kupywać z fabryki czy z hurtowni budowlanej .Wiadomo dowóz też kosztuje.Mam pytanie odnośnie Winerberger Porotherm czy warto z tego budować ?


Kupuj tam gdzie taniej z transportem wychodzi




> Marku jak dobrze policzyłam zakupiłeś 15 palet bloczków termobet,starczyło ci na mury?


Nawet zostało. Nie licz na palety tylko na m2. A jak dasz projekt w hurtowni to sami policzą więc głowy sobie tym nie zawracaj

----------


## aninaj

Marku czy mogę już teraz  kupywać materiały budowlane nie mając adaptacji i PNB?Chodzi mi oto ,że zimą materiały są tańsze ,więc jeśli kupię je teraz to zaoszczędzę ponieważ budowę planujemy na wrzesień 2019,a wiadomo ceny materiałów budowlanych pójdą od wiosny w górę.Zastanawiam się tylko nad tym czy bank nam uzna zakupione materiały jako wkład własny,jeśli nie mamy jeszcze adaptacji i PNB?
Cena wiązarów którą podałeś to jest z dowozem i montażem?
Przepraszam za ilość pytań ,może i śmiesznie brzmiących,ale jestem jeszcze zielonaw temacie budowy i wszystkiego co z nią związane.Twój dziennik będzie dla mnie wzorem do naśladowania.
I jeszcze jedno pytanko :czy 45 tys dla fimy za SSO to dora cena czy zawyżona? Jesteśmy po rozmowie z jedną firmą.Wiadomo wykonawców trzeba szukać wcześniej ,bo każdy ma terminy.Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź i podpowiedź

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć na cześć Twoich pytań. Ja kupowałem materiały zima jeszcze przed uzyskaniem PNB. Odbierałem dopiero wiosna i druga część latem zgodnie z zapotrzebowaniem na budowie. W banku nie było problemu z uznaniem materiału jako wkład własny.

----------


## Pytajnick

aninaj 
Ja mam wycenę wiązarów sprzed dwóch dni. Co prawda mam jeszcze garaż w bryle(Z7L GL) ale daje to jakąś informację co do kosztów.
Komplet  - produkcja, montaż ,stężenia, okucia, kątowniki, transport - 24 300 NETTO.

PS Ja miałem wyceny za SSO w przedziale 27-34k, ale to na późną wiosnę zeszłego roku. Radzę szukać tańszych ofert.  Domek jest prosty w wykonaniu, tym bardziej dla kilkuosobowej ekipy. Ja buduję sam przy pomocy syna , po godzinach. Od początku września, kiedy materiały  na ściany przyszły, doszedłem do wieńca. Zalałem go 9 dni temu. Zostały szczyty.

PS.2 termin na na wiązary....początek marca, bo kolejki ja za komuny w mięsnym  :wink:

----------


## MMark.

*aninaj*

Jeśli masz miejsce żeby składować materiał to nie widzę przeciwwskazań żeby kupić wcześniej. Pamiętaj , że jeśli działka jest na uboczu to istnieje ryzyko, że komuś sie spodoba i może zniknąć część w szczególności jak dopiero planujesz start we wrześniu.
Cena wiązarów u mnie z montażem, dowozem  i wszystkimi niezbędnymi akcesoriami. Ja tylko patrze jak montują  :cool: 
Co do banku sie nie wypowiem, najlepiej jak byś się zapytała w danym banku czy nie ma jakiś uwag co do zakupu materiału przed pnb.
45tys za sso wydaje mi się dużo, tak jak *Pytajnick* zasugerował poszukaj innych ofert.

*Pytajnick*

Szybko Wam poszło jak we wrześniu zaczęliście dopiero. 
Czyli w marcu kolejne dwa Z7 dostaną wiązary .... :smile: )

----------


## Pytajnick

> Szybko Wam poszło jak we wrześniu zaczęliście dopiero. 
> Czyli w marcu kolejne dwa Z7 dostaną wiązary ....)


Niestety, nie jest to tak szybko jak być miało. Budowanie dla siebie, dostarczyło mi wiele negatywnych emocji i nieźle zmęczyło. Wolę to robić dla kogoś  :smile: 
Dom miała mi stawiać ekipa, bo o jego budowie podęliśmy decyzję nagle a ja mam terminy na niemal dwa lata do przodu zajęte i nie mogę ludzi w balona zrobić.
Pierwsze zaskoczenie - konserwator zabytków i przetrzymanie papierów u niego niemal 2mce. To spowodowało, że u budowlańców wypadłem z kolejki.
Drugie zaskoczenie - od lat biorę materiały w jednym punkcie i jego właściciel zapewniał, że dla mnie one będą. Nie było, a cena 12,80 za Ytonga, który może będzie za miesiąc powalała. Załatwiłem sobie sam ale kolejne niemal dwa miesiące przestoju.
W międzyczasie nowa ekipa zaczęła wykop i miała zrobić do "zera" Pokłócili się między sobą i poooszli.
No to zero urlopu, wakacji....i robota po godzinach.

Znajomy mi kiedyś mówił, że w wieku 50ciu lat lepiej się nie budować, bo można na zawał zjechać. Mam to szczęście, że nie gonią mnie żadne terminy, banki czy inne obowiązki. Gdyby było inaczej, to znajomy miałby całkowitą rację  :wink:

----------


## MMark.

U mnie zima nastała, śnieg mi do domu napadał  :sick:  



Mam nadzieje, że wiosna przyjdzie szybko, puki co rozglądam się za oknami, wybieram między Dako a MsOkna. W salonie zawita HST, będzie kosztował tyle co reszta okien do tego domu ale co mi tam.... :roll eyes: 

Po ostatnich obfitych deszczach sprawdziłem też działanie drenażu, woda leci jak trzeba

----------


## holender2

MMark. 
Świetny dziennik.
A nawet powiedziałbym ze to fajny mini poradnik wzbogacony o świetne wizualizacje  :smile:  Mam zamiar zbudować takie cudo w tym roku..no może nie zbudować ale zacząć.
Póki co zbieram info liczę analizuję jak i co żeby funduszy wystarczyło.
A kasy nie za dużo...mam ogrodzoną działkę na niej prąd wodę, wybudowany garażyk 25m2.
Zastanawiam się jakie nakłady przewidziałeś na instalację systemów ogrzewania: pompa, rekuperator. Część inwestorów idzie w kierunku małego kotła na paliwa stałe, część dokłada kominek jako alternatywę lub wspomagacz...
Zastanawiam się jakie oszczędności i w jakim czasie dają rozwiązania które wybrałeś a które wiadomo są początkowo droższe.
Poza tym tradycyjna kotłownia w takim małym domku bezpośrednio za drzwiami kuchni czy korytarza choćby ze względu na utrzymanie czystości to dyskusyjny temat.

PF - to wydaje mi się również uzasadnione w moim przypadku gdzie ziemia na działce to glina i bardzo dużo kamienia wapiennego...miejscami to wręcz lita skała wapienna. Kopanie pod fundament to w takim przypadku koszmar...wykopanie pod drzewko to zabawa z kilofem i kucie skały...

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
 i życzę wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku.

Mariusz

----------


## MMark.

Witam po przerwie zimowej.
Mury stoją, zima im nie zaszkodziła, choć w niektórych miejscach widać jak mróz delikatnie rozsadził bloczek. Mam nadzieje, że na ich trwałość to nie wpłynęło.

W marcu pogoda była już na tyle łaskawa, że pojawiła się pierwsza firma na mojej budowie i zaczęła się akacja wiązary... :yes:  :yes: 
Przed przyjazdem ekipy musiałem przygotować belki podtrzymujące dach na tarasem. Z ta poziomą mieliśmy nie lada wyzwanie, ciężka strasznie, w cztery osoby to dźwigaliśmy i dało nieźle w kość.



No i w poniedziałek (trafiony rewelacyjnie, bardzo ciepło jak na początek marca i bezwietrznie) chłopaki zaczęli działać.
W pierwszej kolejności poszły kątowniki kotwione bezpośrednio do wieńca




Pierwszy wiązar 



i element szczytowy



dalej poszło już z górki, byłem tak podjarany, że zapomniałem cykać zdjęcia







Z dalszej perspektywy



Ogólnie jestem zadowolony, choć myślałem że będzie wykonane to dokładniej. 


Dalszą robotę wykonuje już sam. Żeby ułatwić sobie prace wypożyczyłem rusztowanie, praca dużo bezpieczniejsza i przyjemniejsza.



I druga strona




i jestem na szczycie



W między czasie przyjechały też bloczki na ścinany działowe - silka gr. 12cm.




W tym tygodniu ma dojechać blacha i obróbki. 
Ruukki w tym roku zmieniło przetoczenia blachy na rąbek. A że mam już na garażu od nich blachę to na domu musiała być taka sama. Na ostatnią chwile udało mi się ją zamówić, dwa tygodnie później i miałbym już inny dach na domu..... :bash:  

Na budowie była tez firma zrobić pomiar okien. Okna będą od Dako, więcej zdradzę jak będą montować.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak juz dom będzie przykryty to pójdzie z górki  :smile: 
A czeu mówisz że myślałeś że zrobią dokładniej? chodzi o płaszczyznę dachu? Trzeba tego mocno pilnować podczas montazu, nawet jak wieniec nie jest idealny to wszystko można wtedy skorygować!
Pamiętasz może co ile i jakiego przekroju masz drewno na szczytach?

----------


## MMark.

Właśnie chodzi o płaszczyznę. muszę w niektórych miejscach korygować na łatach bo delikatnie falują (odchyłki 5-10mm). Wiązary też nie są idealnie prosto złożone np. na wysuwnicy jest pół metrowy element łączony na płytkę kolczastą, jak się poziomice przyłoży to opada o jakieś 2 cm. 
Niestety nie ganiałem ze sznurkiem i poziomica od razu po montażu i tu był mój błąd. Może przesadzam, sam nie wiem. Wieniec jest prosty, nawet sami chwalili za wykonanie. 
Jeśli chodzi o szczyty, przekroje jakie zastosowali to 45x145. Rozstawy jutro pomierzę bo i tak muszę płyty osb zamówić ale wydaje mi się, że są przyszykowane pod płyty osb aby dało się je przykręcić do pionowych belek.

----------


## Kamil_

Takie odchyłki to nie odchyłki  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Takie odchyłki to nie odchyłki


Wg mnie to odchylki. Drewno na wiazary jedt w wiekszosci docinane przez maszyne pewnie z tolerancją  1mm.  Skladane tez sa raczej dokladnie. Jezeli wieniec jest rowno to trzeba byc paprochem albo sie mega spieszyc zeby tego rowno nie zrobic.
Zawsze po montazu wiazarow trzeba przeleciec długą łata po plaszczyznie dachu, wtedy mozna cos jeszcze poprawic.
Co do wyauwnic to musza byc zazwyczaj podparte przy krawedziach szczytow bo opadaja. To samo mialem u mnie tylko ze moje duzo wystawaly. Pozniej przyjezdzali poprawiac a i tak nie jest idealnie.

----------


## mother_nature

> Przed przyjazdem ekipy musiałem przygotować belki podtrzymujące dach na tarasem. Z ta poziomą mieliśmy nie lada wyzwanie, ciężka strasznie, w cztery osoby to dźwigaliśmy i dało nieźle w kość.


A po co to ustrojstwo?  :ohmy:  Firma kazała postawić?
Pierwsze widzę w z7 taki wynalazek...

----------


## MMark.

*mother_nature*   każde z7 ma podparcie dachu nad tarasem, w oryginalnym projekcie też jest tylko słupy pionowe są lane-betonowe co mi się nie podobało i podczas adaptacji projektant zmienił na drewniane. U Ciebie przejrzałem dziennik i faktycznie nie masz podpór a masz dachówkę jeszcze na dachu. Albo masz wiązary tak zaprojektowane, że nie potrzebują podparcia albo podparcie trzeba było wykonać przed pokryciem. Ja miałem wymóg przygotować przed wiązarami w innym razie nie mieli by na czym się oprzeć. 

Zobacz, domek od *kamil2k3* (mam nadzieje że sie nie obrazi) ma słupy



*sebcioc55* zmierzyłem rozstawy i są co 82cm.

----------


## mother_nature

Słupy u nas też będą, są wylane fundamenty pod nie, aczkolwiek firma od wiązarów mówiła, że i bez nich się obejdzie. U mnie kąt dachu ma 35 stopni, być może taki projekt jest, że nic się nie dzieje bez słupów. Dach przetrwał marcową wichurę bez żadnych uszczerbków, tylko prądu 1 dzień nie było  :smile:

----------


## aninaj

Witam kolegę po długiej przerwie.Muszę przyznać ,że z niecierpliwością czkałam na dalsze fotorelacje.Twój dziennik jest dla mnie jak i dla wielu innych osób planujących budowę Z7 bardzo przydatny.Jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem twojej ciężkiej pracy.Twój przykład pokazuje ,że nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych.
Kąt nachylenia dachu masz taki jak w projekcie ,czy zmieniałeś?
Mam jeszcze małą prośbę ,napisz jakie koszta budowy poniosłeś do stanu surowego zamkniętego,będę ci bardzo wdzięczna.
Pozdrawiam i życzę wytrwałości w osiągnięciu celu.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Słupy u nas też będą, są wylane fundamenty pod nie, aczkolwiek firma od wiązarów mówiła, że i bez nich się obejdzie. U mnie kąt dachu ma 35 stopni, być może taki projekt jest, że nic się nie dzieje bez słupów. Dach przetrwał marcową wichurę bez żadnych uszczerbków, tylko prądu 1 dzień nie było


A moja firma (a konkretnie konstruktor)  zażyczyła sobie betonowe słupy pod belką, drewniane nie wchodziły w grę ;/ 
Konstrukcję wiązarów mam nieco zmienioną w porównaniu z oryginałem - stryszek, plus obciążenie nie 20 a 30cm wełny.


U mnie wysuwnice leżą na czterech belkach. Przez te belki trzeba było dodać murłatę (miały być wiązary bezpośrednio na wieńcu) bo dach na garażu pod nie by  się nie zmieścił.
W sumie..mi pasuje, bo będzie miejsce na kanały WM  :smile:

----------


## MMark.

*mother_nature*   No to wygląda na to, że tak przyszykowali wiązary, że wytrzymają bez podparcia. U mnie wichura przeszła nie cały tydzień od postawiania konstrukcji - pół nocy nie przespane czy mi tak czegoś nie zwieje. Obok tez duża brzoza mi rośnie i jak poleci to zgniecie garaż i część domu pewnie. Teraz żałuje, że jej nie wyciąłem jak porządek robiłem z drzewami bo ino problemy z tym drzewem, syfu leci z niej strasznie.

*aninaj*  Witam i ja. Przerwa jak przerwa, trzeba było naładować baterie no i nie chciałem zaczynać wcześnie nie mając pewności, że pogoda się w miarę utrzyma. 
Kąt dachu jak w projekcie 22st tylko zmieniłem wysunięcie pasa dolnego za okap. Teraz opada od razu jak sie styropian będzie kończył, bardziej mi się tak podoba niż jak oryginalnie dolny pas idzie w poziomie na okapie. Na zdjęciu co *Pytajnick *  wrzucił fajnie to wiadać.

*Pytajnick*  Widać każda firma inaczej projektuje. Ja też zmieniłem obciążenie na większe - stryszek nieużytkowy.

----------


## MMark.

A na budowie jak na budowie, harówka. W nocy praca zawodowa, potem trzeba pospać i ok 13 na budowę. 
Postępy mało widoczne, udało się obić płyta osb jeden szczyt. Płyta 25mm, ciężkie to dziadostwo. 



Przyjechał też zamówiony dach z ruukki. Na początku się wystraszyłem bo podaje mi gąsiory, patrze a to nie ten kolor i struktura. Na szczęście okazało się, że to dla kogoś innego było i przez pomyłkę mi to przywieźli.

----------


## aninaj

MMark.Bardzo dobrze Ci idzie.Patrząc na twoje postępy w budowie zastanawiamy się nad wybudowaniem Zetki systemem gospodarczym.Zdajemy sobie sprawę,że nie jest to łatwa i lekka praca,ale spora częś kasy zostałaby w kieszeni.
Mam pytanie w związku z płytą fundamentową ,ponieważ też się nad nią zastanawiamy.Rozumiem ,że ta etapie adaptacji projekt płyty fundamentowej robi architekr,jaki jest koszt projektu płyty i czy w projekcie jest rozrysowane jak ją zrobić?
Oczywiście dużo nam dają twoje fotki,ale co innego obejrzeć ,a co innego zrobić samemu tym bardziej,że z budowlanką nie mieliśmy do czynienia.

----------


## BettaR

Marku, a czy możesz w kilku słowach - dlaczego blacha na rąbek ? Czysto "podoba mi sie" ? Czy wybór raczej praktyczny? Na garażu blachę sam położyłeś, na domu również?

----------


## MMark.

*aninaj*   Jeśli macie tylko chęci żeby budować samemu to czemu nie. Warto spróbować a jeśli coś nie będzie Wam szło to można zawsze skorzystać z firmy.
Projekt płyty zrobi konstruktor adaptujący projekt, przynajmniej tak było w moim przypadku. Jak czytałem w innych wątkach to zlecenie projektu płyty kosztuje ok 1000zł. Ja miałem znacznie taniej ze względu na to, że konstruktor robił całą adaptacje u mnie.
Rozrysowane było na tyle, że wiedziałem o co chodzi. Jak coś było dla mnie nie jasne to dzwoniłem i się dowiadywałem.

*BettaR*  Dlaczego blacha na rąbek a no dlatego, że mi się podoba  :smile:  Na domu również kładę sam. Trochę większe wyzwanie bo arkusze dłuższe i połacie większe ale dam radę, tak myślę przynajmniej. Okaże się w tym tygodniu  :roll eyes:

----------


## MMark.

Dach i dach, już mi się nie chce...no ale trzeba, więc zabrałem się za blachę. Na pierwszy ogień poszły obróbki deski czołowej. Wszystkie obróbki od ruukki. Szczerze polecam. 




Rynny, galeco stalowe kolor grafitowy. Tu było ciekawie ponieważ w projekcie miałem rynny 150tki więc takie zamówiłem w sumie bez zastanowienia. Jak kierowca mi je przywiózł to się ich przestraszyłem,wielkie jak cholera. Myślę sobie, przecież tego nie założę bo cały efekt dachu zepsują. Szybki telefon do Pani ze składu czy jest możliwość wymiany na mniejsze. Następnego dnia przyjechały 135. Trochę mniejsze ale jakże piękniejsze  :roll eyes: 
I są już na swoim miejscu




Następnie pas nadrynnowy co by ewentualne skropliny z membrany trafiły do rynny (pas zamówiony w lokalnej firmie)





W sobotę pogoda nie dopisała a szkoda bo zawsze mam pomocnika i robota przyśpiesza. Prace w deszczu na dachu odpadają więc przeniosłem się pod dach a, że jest w całości pokryty membraną to mi nie kapało na głowę. Fajne uczucie jak pierwszy raz nie leje mi się woda do domu  :wiggle: 
Przy okazji test rynien czy działają i.......

[


działają 

W środku przyszykowałem bloczki do wklejenia w okna. Musiałem dociąć paski ok 9cm aby złapać dobrą wysokość pod okna. 




I jeszcze 



 :bye:  :bye:

----------


## walec7_7

Super robota! Dobrze Ci idzie  :smile:  Taki daszek to duże ułatwienie dla samoroba!

----------


## MMark.

Witam.
Pracy było i nadal jest tak dużo, że znów zaniedbałem dziennik. Dzieje się ostatnio sporo u mnie, efekty są widoczne i nie ukrywam, że mnie bardzo cieszą.
A więc po kolei, lecimy dalej z dachem










Kominki wirplasta. Z lewej wyrzut z rekuperatora z prawej odpowietrzenie kanalizacji.
Na tą chwilę dach mam prawie skończony, zostały obróbki szczytowe i gąsiory. Myślę, że w tym tyg będzie skończony.


*A teraz czas na okna*  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  Przyjechały trochę za wcześnie ale jak już są to niech montują.
Padło na Dako DPQ 82, kolor winchester z którego jestem mega zadowolony. Po prostu jest piękny. W pierwszej wersji miał być złoty dąb ale gdzie się nie spojrzy to go widać, więc decyzja była prosta.
Kilka szczegółów, okna w kuchni, jadalni, pom.gosp. i łazience to fixy. W pokojach zdecydowałem się na otwierane które są wyposażone w ukryte zawiasy. W salonie zawitał 3 metrowy HS, mega okno, długo nie mogłem się na niego napatrzyć. Każde okno prócz hs'a ma cienkie zgrzewy. 

Montaż ciepły na taśmach illbrucka, ciepłych parapetach i z wysunięciem po za lico muru. Hs stoi na poszerzeniu systemowym z użyciem plastikowych klinów. Montażyści widziałem, że się przykładali do montażu, myślę, że nie popełnili jakiegoś błędu.  

Przed montażem okien wymieniłem styropian na xps na nadprożach i musiałem dociąć bloczki na odpowiednią wysokość pod hs'a














I na koniec z drzwiami mojego autorstwa... :roll eyes: 


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sebcioc55

Dach konkretny ! okna też bardzo fajne, fajna okleina i widać że montażyści się przyłożyli, a to w dzisiejszych czasach nie takie oczywiste. Oby tak dalej  :smile:

----------


## walec7_7

Dach piękny  :smile:  Okna znajome  :big tongue:  Montaż rewelacja także tylko pozazdrościć  :smile:

----------


## MMark.

Dzięki Pany. Z dachu i okien jestem na razie bardzo zadowolony. 
*walec7_7*  znajome, znajome nawet ta sama firma montowała. Powiedzieli, że jak bym kiedyś otworzył firmę budowlaną to oni chcą na moich budować okna montować... :roll eyes: 

Takie dwie fotki, wczoraj do 21 na budowie siedziałem i obróbki kończyłem, ostatnie cięcie ledwo widziałem tak już się ściemniło. Także dach w 95% skończony.
Zostały gąsiory i obróbka szczytowa. Jutro też rusztowanie oddaje bo już ponad dwa miesiące mam wypożyczone, trochę szarpnie ale nie wyobrażam sobie pracy bez niego.
Wyprowadziłem też wodę z rynien po za dom. Po ostatnich dość obfitych deszczach za dużo wody zlatywało z dachu, choć drenaż na bieżąco odbierał z gruntu wodę to wolałem jej się pozbyć, niech lei dalej.

----------


## sebcioc55

Siema, jak masz rozwiazana wentylacje blachy w okapie? Masz krstke wentylacyjna, jakas wroblowke? Jak to wyglada? Masz jakies foty bo nie widze akurat tego, a interesuje mnie to bo u kolegi dekarze olali tą sprawe i chce mu pokazac jak to powinno wygladać jak sie ma blache na rąbek, a wydaje mi sie ze u Ciebie bedzie prawidlowo  :wink:

----------


## MMark.

Cześć.
Właśnie umknął mi ten szczegół przy robieniu zdjęć.

Na tym delikatnie widać jak robiłem, widać kawałek siatki okapowej.


zrobione tak jak na tym rysunku/ naniosłem na niego kratkę okapową.

----------


## MMark.

Wreszcie udało się skończyć dach. Pogoda skutecznie ograniczyła prace. Gąsiory i brakujące obróbki na miejscu.

Najpierw listwa podgąsiorowa 



No i sam gąsior







Jak kończyłem dach szedł przechodzień i takie słowa do mnie: " Chodzie tu prawie dziennie i oglądam jak pan ten dach robi i tak myślę, że zapytam w końcu - gdzie ten komin bo dach już skończony a ja go nie widzę...?"  :big grin:  :big lol:

----------


## MMark.

Kolejne elementy układanki - Rolety

Rolety na profilach aluprofa, kolor ral 7016 co by do bramy garażowej pasowało  :wink: 
Wszystkie silniki przeciążeniowe kablowe somfy ilmo.

----------


## sebcioc55

Mam te same rolety i silniki, używam ich już od ponad 2 lat, zamntowane mam dłużej i zero problemów. Polecam przykręciś skrzynkę do prowadnica, wiem że sama w sobie dobrze siedzi, ale wtedy już tak łatwo nie pójdzie chodzić....

----------


## walec7_7

O widzisz, ciesze się że zadowolony  :smile:  Podobno ekipa się im zmieniła i przez to też nie poznałem montażu  :smile:  Jest lepiej  :big tongue:  Dach wyszedł świetnie!

----------


## MMark.

> Mam te same rolety i silniki, używam ich już od ponad 2 lat, zamntowane mam dłużej i zero problemów. Polecam przykręciś skrzynkę do prowadnica, wiem że sama w sobie dobrze siedzi, ale wtedy już tak łatwo nie pójdzie chodzić....


Wiem  :wink:  dlatego też zdecydowałem się na takie skoro sprawdzone i polecane
Skrzynki są chwycone kotwami do nadproży, także tak szybko nie pójdzie ich zwinąć.





> O widzisz, ciesze się że zadowolony  Podobno ekipa się im zmieniła i przez to też nie poznałem montażu  Jest lepiej  Dach wyszedł świetnie!


Dzięki, też mi się dach podoba  :roll eyes:  Choć jeden panel skrajny delikatnie mi w upale faluje. Ale on od początku był jakiś dziwny, chyba w transporcie sie przegiął za bardzo.
W te upały teraz HS trochę ciężej mi chodzi. Normalnie paluszkiem jednym idzie go przesuwać a teraz po środku jest delikatny opór.  :Confused: 

-------------------------------------

Powoli ruszam z działówkami. Materiał silikat h+h gr.12cm
I powiem szczerze, że w porównaniu do betonu komórkowego jest fatalny w obróbce. No ale jakoś to zmęczę powoli.




Zacząłem już drugą warstwę ale upał niesamowity więc narazie odpuściłem. Na kleju pisze obróbka do 25st a w powietrzu grubo ponad 30st.....

----------


## dez

Serwis wzywaj do tego hs'a. Miałem to samo i okazało się że za dużo położyli tych klocków plastikowych pod środkowa częścią.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Serwis wzywaj do tego hs'a. Miałem to samo i okazało się że za dużo położyli tych klocków plastikowych pod środkowa częścią.


też uważam żebyś zgłosił reklamację, coś jest nie tak zamontowany, nie powinien ciężko chodzić, pewnie coś się wygięło bo może był np za mało/za słabo podparty.

----------


## Slawskip

> Zacząłem już drugą warstwę ale upał niesamowity więc narazie odpuściłem. Na kleju pisze obróbka do 25st a w powietrzu grubo ponad 30st.....


W 30 stopniach klej po prostu dużo szybciej wiąże. Dlatego ja teraz robię po pół worka kleju i staram się jak najszybciej je zużyć. Z tego co zauważyłem, to przy temperaturach w okolicach 30 stopni, to po około godzinie rozrobiony klej nadaje się do wywalenia (przy temperaturach poniżej 25 stopni dopiero po 4h się nie nadaje do murowania).

----------


## BettaR

Cześć Marku, dziennik dawno nie odświeżany ... Jestem ciekaw na jakim etapie jesteś. Z dotychczasowego tempa szacuję, że jesteś blisko końca.

----------


## MMark.

Witam Wszystkich.
Dziennik zaniedbałem straszliwie.  Niestety czas a raczej jego całkowity brak do tego zmiana pracy zawodowej skutecznie spowolniły pracę na budowie. Ale nie, nie obijałem się całkowicie. Trochę zostało zrobione, choć nie tyle, co bym chciał i miałem zaplanowane.
Obecnie czekam na wylewki z mixokreta i się doczekać nie mogę......
Także, będę powoli uzupełniał dziennik co byście wszystkiego na raz nie zobaczyli.

Na początek taka zachęcająca fotka   :smile:

----------


## kamilb1987b

Faktycznie dziennik zapuszczony. Mam pytanie odnośnie dachu, a dokładniej łacenia pod blachę. Jakie wymiary masz kontrłat, a jakie łat i w jakim rozstawie?

----------


## MMark.

Łata 2x5 kontrłata 4x5 w rozstawie co 20cm.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Łata 2x5 kontrłata 4x5 w rozstawie co 20cm.


Raczej odwrotne nazewnictwo, kontrłata jest przykręcana do krokwi i prostopadle do niej idą łaty. Temu pytam bo jak przyglądałem się blachom na rąbek z firmy blachotrapez to oni zalecają łaty bardzo szerokie 10-15cm co 12-15cm, więc bardzo dużo tego. Rozmawiałem z jednym gościem od dachów i mówił że najlepiej dać szerokie deski na 15cm i grubości min.3,2cm w rozstawie takim aby prześwit między nimi był na 12cm. Jednym słowem bardzo dużo tego, przez co koszt desek będzie też duży. Już myślałem, aby sobie odpuścić krycie dachu blachą, a tu u Ciebie widzę że masz normalne łaty w normalnym rozstawie. Mimo łat gościu od dachu mówił że najlepiej brać blachę nie o szerokości 50cm tylko te węższe, bo są bardziej trwałe i nie falują. Ale ruuki chyba tego nie ma. Którą blachę brałeś? Z ta gwarancją na 50lat czy inną?

----------


## MMark.

Zgadza się, zawsze pokręcę łatę z kontrłatą...... :smile:   Z wymiarami i rozmiarami łat każdy producent podaje inaczej. Ogólnie zrobiłem tak jak podaje instrukcja ruukki, jedynie zmniejszyłem jeszcze odległość do 20cm ( od środka do środka łaty), czyli miedzy nimi jest 15 cm. Ogólnie łat poszło dużo, więcej niż pod dachówkę.
Co do blachy, szersza czy węższa, co komu się już podoba, mi się wąska nie podoba tak samo nie podoba mi się teraz ruukki classic nowe bo ma takie dwa przetłoczenia. Moja blacha ma bodajże 40 lat gwarancji, teraz chyba jakoś inaczej to podają. Powłoka embosowana czy jakoś tak, coś miała mieć wpływ na nie falowanie. Na garażu juz 3 lata blacha jest i nie faluje (łaty tak samo jak na domu).  
Jak płaszczyzna dachu jest w miarę wyprowadzona, blacha jest przykręcona do łat tak jak ma być przykręcona ( z lekkim luzem) to nie ma prawa falować. 
Jak bym miał znowu robić to zrobił bym tak samo, jedynie pokusiłbym się o wyciszenie pod blachę ( classic silent), z poddaszem użytkowym obowiązkowo bym dał.

----------


## kamilb1987b

No to ciekawe skąd ten rozrzut między blachami, które różnią się raczej producentami. A jak cenowo wychodzi ta blacha za 1m2? Z blachotrapezu ta najlepsza to jest ok.50zł.m2 a z ruuki?

----------


## MMark.

54zł/m2 płaciłem.

----------


## MMark.

Czas zaktualizować trochę dziennik. 
W tamtym roku zabrałem się za murowanie ścian działowych, oj szło to bardzo opornie. Z początku jeszcze jakoś ale czym wyżej .... robiło się nie ciekawie. Całe wakacje praktycznie nic nie zrobiłem, brak chęci i czasu skutkował tym, że grzebałem się z tym przez zimę, była na tyle łagodna w niektórych tygodniach, że pozwalała na klejenie bloczków. Wstyd się przyznać ale działówki skończyłem dopiero na początku roku, jakoś w marcu .... Nadproża wziąłem z porothermu, tanie to i krzywe ale się osadziło. Wreszcie można było zapomnieć o tym etapie. 

Tak to wyglądało







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

W przerwach od murowania demolowałem podjazd. We wrześniu zrobiłem przyłącze wody. Od wcinki do studzienki wodomierzowej zleciłem wykonanie firmie. Musiałem tylko załatwić zajęcie pasa drogowego na czas robót, za co zapłaciłem 6zł.... :smile:  więcej czasu i pieniędzy poszło żeby to załatwić na ale dobra. Firma wykonała przyłącze 8m  z zabudową studzienki w jeden dzień.  Za całość zapłaciłem 4000zł. 
Od studzienki miałem jeszcze 90m do domu. Z firmy krzyknęli mi 9000zł... :bash:  - podziękowałem. Kupiłem rurę, umówiłem mini koparkę i w dwa dni po 4h zakopaliśmy rurę fi40. Za całość wyszło 1500zł..... :cool:  

No to kopiemy, z ładnego "prostego" dojazdu 



zrobiło się to




Zostało wsadzić rurę przez przygotowany na etapie płyty fundamentowej przepust. Tu robiłem dwa podejścia, dwa razy musiałem dokopać się do przepustu. Na ok 1m pokazała się woda a, że był w tym miejscu już sam piach to szybko zaczął się wykop zawalać. Jak udało się rurę wprowadzić do przepustu to za diabły nie chciała przejść przez kolana......męczyłem się z tym sporo czasu, aż się przepust zamulił piachem i dupa...
Tego dnia odpuściłem. Zakopałem żeby mi płyty nie podmywało i drugie podeście za tydzień. Na szczęście miałem dwa przepusty, zrobione z rury kanalizacyjnej fi75, nie mam pojęcia jakie dałem tam kolana ale chyba za ostre. Polecam robić przepust ze 110 jak najbardziej łagodny.
Tydzień później odkopałem znów, przez ten tydzień nic nie padało więc powinno pójść lepiej. Nie poszło, musiałem rurę fi40 zredukować do fi32 (mam nadzieje że się to jakoś na ciśnieniu nie odbije). W miejscu redukcji wkopana została studzienka ( taka za 300zł, ocieplona), gdzie będzie wodomierz z rozprowadzeniem dwóch punktów wody na ogród.

Takie jedno z głową w piachu :eek: 



------------------------------------------------------------------------------

W następnym etapie zająłem się podniesieniem cokołu tj. przyklejeniem styropianu. Styropian gr. 15cm aqua taki sam jak na burty płyty. Cokół zrobiłem na wysokość ok 30cm. 
Wcześniej przygotowałem bloczki, zostały oczyszczone i pomalowane "dysperbitem" potem przykleiłem styropian na klej w puszcze z termo organiki.
Na jednym zdjęciu widać wcześniej wspominaną studzienkę z rozprowadzeniem na ogród.






Tam gdzie cokół będzie wystawał ponad grunt położyłem siatkę z klejem pod przyszły tynk.



Zdecydowałem się też obłożyć styropian folią kubełkową, odkopałem piach do opaski przeciwwysadzinowej, oczyściłem styropian i rozwinąłem folię zakańczając listwą systemową.



CDN, Zapraszam.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> 54zł/m2 płaciłem.


Czyli koszt podobny, w takim razie chyba też się zdecyduje na tą blachę. 
Dobre z tą woda miałeś, że miało pójść lepiej a nie poszło. Ja u siebie planuję od razu wsadzić kawałek rury do wody w osłonie aby się do niej podłączyć i nie musieć tego jakoś przepychać. 
Silka jest ciężkim materiałem trudnym w obróbce w porównaniu do BK. Trzeba się pocieszać myślą że jest lepsza, więcej akumuluje i znacznie lepie tłumi dźwięki. Wiem że to wszystko wiesz ale nie ma lepszego tłumaczenia czemu silka na działówki od BK.
Jak się tak patrzy na Twój domek i w tle blok, to ciekawe czy jakiś deweloper się u Cie nie kręcił chcąc kupić twoja działkę. Aż się prosi w jej miejscu o kolejny blok.

----------


## MMark.

> Jak się tak patrzy na Twój domek i w tle blok, to ciekawe czy jakiś deweloper się u Cie nie kręcił chcąc kupić twoja działkę. Aż się prosi w jej miejscu o kolejny blok.


Jak budowali te bloki 15-20 lat temu to chcieli odkupić ten kawałek działki. Nawet jakimś cudem było to już wydzielone i na mapy naniesione  :Confused:  
Dziadek się nie zgodził na wykup ziemi przez nich ( i dobrze). Teraz jest to w moich rękach, choć było roboty żeby wyprostować wszystko. 
Ten blok to największy minus tego wszystkiego no ale cóż, jakiś kompromis musiał być. Albo tu albo wcale......

----------


## MMark.

Poczynań moich ciąg dalszy.
Pogoda dopisywała więc działałem dalej na zewnątrz, postanowiłem połączyć wszystkie rynny i wodę z dachów skierować do zbiornika. 
Przed samym zbiornikiem zamontowałem filtr wody deszczowej (jak do tej pory daje radę, na wiosnę musiałem częściej czyścic bo się zapychał pyłkami z drzew).
Doprowadziłem też niebieską rurę wodną, żeby była możliwość dopełnienia zbiornika wodą z sieci.





W między czasie zamontowałem zewnętrzne parapety. Blacha, grafit matowy. 





oraz wykonałem fundament pod jednostkę zewnętrzną pompy ciepła.

----------


## MMark.

Prace "ciężkie" skończone, czas rozpocząć rok 2020 i coś przyjemniejszego a mianowicie układanie styropianu pod posadzkę i instalacje.
Miałem zacząć standardowo od zrobienia instalacji elektrycznej ale jakoś mi się nie chciało i postanowiłem w pierwszej kolejności popełnić posadzki.

Pierwsze co trzeba było zrobić to posprzątanie dokładnie podłogi ze wszystkich brudów 
od razu lepiej, no nie?




Jako izolacja przeciwwilgociowa poszła folia gr. 0.4. Folia została wsadzona pod izolację poziomą ścian - taki sposób wydaje mi się prawidłowy ale jak wiemy różnie ten szczegół każdy wykonuje. Na folię styropian 10cm w dwóch warstwach. Styropian na jaki się zdecydowałem to paneltech EPS100 




Najszybciej poszły pomieszczenia bez instalacji wodnej i te poszły na pierwszy strzał, chwila moment i ułożone dwie warstwy.
Gdy uporałem się w tych pomieszczeniach ze styropianem, przyszedł czas na instalacje wodną i kanalizacyjną. 

Przed rozłożeniem styropianu musiałem się zastanowić co gdzie będzie stało, żeby wykuć w ścianach podejścia na rury. 
Pom. gosp. nie jest duże, zaledwie trochę ponad 4m2, więc trzeba było urządzenia rozplanować z głową. Jako że zdecydowany jestem na pompę ciepła, wybór padł na szafę izzyfast w połączeniu z monoblokiem samsunga (sprzęt już kupiony ale o tym będzie później). Dzięki szafie izzyfast odchodzi mi cały galimatias rurek, pomp i oprzyrządowania wiszącego na ścianach. Wszystko zamknięte w jednym miejscu - dla mnie bomba rozwiązanie. Oprócz tego swoje miejsce musiała znaleźć pralka, rekuperator, szafka natynkowa na rozdzielacz i skrzynka elektryczna oraz prawdopodobnie szafka rack na kilka sprzętów.

WODA
Tu decyzja padła na zgrzewane rury pp firmy sigma-li, dla ciepłej wody rurki pp stabi glass a dla zimnej zwykłe pp. Miał być kan-therm ale nie znalazłem nigdzie w mojej okolicy. Cała instalacja poszła w warstwie styropianu i dodatkowo w otulinie.
Instalację zacząłem w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym gdzie wchodzi rura wodna z zewnątrz. 
Jako, że wodomierz jest na zewnątrz w studzience to pozostało mi do zamontowania na wejściu filtr wody sznurkowy w przezroczystym korpusie, zawory i reduktor ciśnienia hertz z filtrem i manometrem wszystko 1 calowe. Za tym zredukowałem średnicę z 32 na 25 i tak poszła główna nitka, podejścia zaś rurą 20.
Wszystko to położone na warstwie styropianu 6cm.



Podejście do kuchni, wycięte lutownicą rowki w styropianie 10cm i ułożone w taki sposób. Wszystkie przejścia przez ściany zostały wywiercone otwornicą tak żeby rura w otulinie swobodnie przechodziła.




Tu zaś rurki biegnące do łazienki przez wiatrołap, tak samo w przygotowanych rowkach w styropianie. 


Łazienka rozłożona. Warstwa 6cm na której położyłem rurki, 4cm aby wyrównać i 10 cm żeby wszystko przykryć. 



Gdy instalację wody ciepłej i zimnej zakończyłem przyszedł czas na instalację centralnego ogrzewania. 
Jak wspominałem będzie oparta na PC monoblok, zostały więc ułożone rury do jednostki zewnętrznej pompy ciepła, Rury pp stabi glass średnicy 32.
Rury wystawiłem przez ścianę na zewnątrz, zabezpieczyłem zgrzewając korki i tak przygotowane będą czekać na montaż jednostki zewnętrznej.



Wszystko zostało ostatecznie przykryte styropianem wcześniej wykonując próbę ciśnienia. Próba odbyła się za pomącą powierza. Nie wpuszczałem do budynku wody, ponieważ będzie musiał tak przezimować. Wszystkie połączenia wyszły szczelne. Niestety nie mam ani jednego zdjęcia z tego procesu. Nie wiem czemu ale mi to umknęło a szkoda....

Następny etap ogrzewanie podłogowe ....

----------


## MMark.

*OGRZEWANIE PODŁOGOWE*

Jak przystało na samoroba zrobione przeze mnie. Projekt jak i materiał zamówiłem od chłopaków z e-podlogowka.pl. Jak by ktoś szukał konkretnej firmy to polecam, współpraca na wysokim poziomie.

Cały system oparty na Kan-Thermie. Rury 16x2 blue floor, szafka, rozdzielacz z nierdzewki z rotametrami - odrobinę droższy ale warto dopłacić, folia ze znacznikami opal.
W projekcie rozstaw rurek wyszedł co 15cm, W każdym pomieszczeniu zaprojektowane zostały także strefy podokienne, gdzie zagęszczenie rurek zmniejszyło się do 10cm. Rurki zostały też rozłożone pod przyszłymi meblami kuchennymi czy wanną.



Dylatacja od ścian zrobiona ze styropianu który mi został. Kawałki pocięte na grubość 2cm i przyklejone do ściany, później folia i osadzenie skrzynki na rozdzielacz na swoim miejscu, zgrzaliśmy też z tatą ostatnie rury pp32 do rozdzielacza.




i poszła pierwsza pętla na kuchnię




Ta pętla zrobiona bez takera. W między czasie szybki tel do e-podłogówka i pożyczyłem taker. Z nim, rozkładanie rurek to czysta przyjemność.
Widać też rozwijak z mojego fotela. Rozkręciłem siedzisko, dorobiłem stelaż drewniany i rozwijak gotowy... 


Na salon poszły trzy pętle. Trochę się rozpędziłem i źle policzyłem odległości no i wyszło jak wyszło. Mam nadzieje, że nie będzie to odczuwalne podczas grzania...


Strefa podokienna 


Do dalszego rozkładania bardziej sie przyłożyłem i pętle wychodziły już jak zawodowcowi
Łazienka, tu zagęszczenie do 10cm. 


równiutkie i piękne


zostawione miejsce na odpływ liniowy


przedpokój to same dobiegi do innych pokoi


sypialnia


wiatrołap - taka moja fantazja.....wyszła


Rozdzielacz prawie uzbrojony


W każdym przejściu do pomieszczeń została nałożona otuliną na rurki


Przejścia przez ściany wywierciłem otwornica do betonu 40mm. Żeby rurka swobodnie mogła pracować poszła też w otulinę. Otwór między ścianą a otulina uzupełniłem pianą.



 :good night:

----------


## Pytajnick

Mój krzesłowy rozwijak po robocie wystawiłem na oeliksie. Poszedł w 10min  :big grin: 

Pod rozdzielacz warto dawać łuki usztywniające niebieską rurkę. Kosztują 2zł/szt a ułatwiają robotę.
Stosowałem też szynę dylatacyjną w przejściach. Po montażu rurek wkładasz tylko gąbkę i wsio.

Czy pomysł ze sztywną dylatacją przy ścianach był dobry? Beton pracuje, szczególnie przy wygrzewaniu, pianka się poddaje a styro?

----------


## MMark.

Mój rozwijak służy dalej dzielnie jako krzesło.... :smile: 
Łuki chciałem kupić ale jakoś mi to umknęło a jak zacząłem robić to poszło bez. Na pewno by sprawę ułatwiło ale da się bez też zrobić.
Co do dylatacji, jak na pewno widziałeś nie mam tynków,więc daje się ok 2cm styro. Jak będzie miał się ścisnąć to go wylewka ściśnie,nie przesadzajmy.

----------


## BettaR

Miło widzieć, że dziennik ruszył ! Mój Z7 wystartował w lipcu i przyznam bez bicia, że wiele zgapiłem od Ciebie. Powiedz proszę - jam mają sie bloczki podwieszane pod otworami okiennymi? Nic nie spekało? 
Zdecydowałeś wylać podłoge przed tynkami, co zaważyło? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MMark.

*BettaR*

Fajnie, że kolejne z7 powstaje. Zgapiaj do woli, cieszy mnie, że mój dziennik może być pomocą dla Ciebie.
Z bloczkami nad oknami nic się nie dzieje ani nie popękało.
Pamiętaj, że jak u siebie chcesz tak zrobić to konsultacja z kierownikiem musi być.
Jeśli chodzi o wylewki w pierwszej kolejności, na 99% nie będzie tynków tylko płyty gipsowe będę kleił - koszta znacznie niższe, więc lepiej było mi wykonać posadzki w pierwszej kolejności.

----------


## MMark.

*POSADZKA* 

W październiku przyszedł czas zakryć rurki - a takie ładne były  :no: . 
Przez dobry miesiąc szukałem firmy która wykona mi posadzkę z mixokreta. Albo nie mieli czasu, albo im za daleko, albo chorzy... ehh w końcu jedni się zlitowali i powiedzieli, że zrobią a, że to mały domek to szybko im pójdzie.
Raz albo dwa termin przekładali ale ok, dużo roboty przed końcem roku, wszyscy chcą przed zimą mieć posadzki.
W końcu przyjechali. Z ekipą przyjechał zaraz piach i cement.





Nanieśli sobie poziomy za pomocą lasera no i się zaczęło, kret zacząć robić kopce.






No i ostatni wiatrołap podczas zacierania




Do mieszanki dodawali plastyfikator do ogrzewania podłogowego oraz włókna wcześniej namoczone w wodzie.
Ekipa wydawała się spoko, pogadane na koniec jak dbać o posadzkę przez najbliższe dni, więc rozliczyłem się i to był mój błąd jeszcze o tym nie wiedząc....
Na drugi dzień wszedłem na posadzkę aby ją przykryć folią - na 10dni wg zaleceń szefa ekipy. Przed rozłożeniem foli kontrola poziomicą. Wszystko super, tam gdzie zaczynali równe jak stół, ale czym dalej zaczęły sie schody. W salonie pojawiły się nierówności, delikatnie uciekł poziom, jakieś tam fale widoczne na łacie 3m, wszystko w granicy do 0,5cm. Myślę, no ok, pół centymetra jakoś przeżyję, choć zawsze wszyscy mówią, że to równe jak stół....
Entuzjazm szybko mi minął jak wszedłem z poziomicą do pomieszczenia gospodarczego. Tam to odwalili fuszere straszną. Łata pokazała bułę na środku o jakieś 2cm wyżej niż reszta posadzki.....

Zobaczcie sami




Od razu telefon do wykonawcy, oczywiście jestem pierwszy co zgłasza takie coś, nigdy się im nie zdarzyło jeszcze. Zapewnił, że przyjedzie na drugi dzień i, że będzie trzeba to poprawić....Dostał zdjęcia ode mnie jak to wygląda, dużo czasu nie minęło jak oddzwonił i stwierdził, że poczekamy aż posadzka przeschnie i ją wyszlifuje do poziomu jak ma być. 
Posadzę zakryłem folią na 10dni, po tym okresie folie ściągnąłem i zaczęła wysychać ładnie.



Jak posadzka wizualnie przeschła zacząłem dzwonić do wykonawcy, zaczął obiecywać, że przyjedzie i wiece co...do tej pory nie przyjechał. O dziwo telefon w dalszym ciągu odbiera, przeprasza i obiecuje dalej. W tamtym tygodniu już prawie był, dzwonił do mnie - nie mogłem odebrać, jak później oddzwoniłem to mówił że jechał do mnie ale nie odebrałem, no kur.... dziwne przecież pewnie mieszkam na budowie i czekam na niego.

Także taka przygoda z ekipą od posadzek - i buduj tu cały dom od a A do Z z firmami - chyba wcześniej włosy wszystkie by mi wypadły albo na zawał bym zszedł.... mam nadzieje, że cdn z pozytywnym zakończeniem.

----------------------------------------------

Nie pamiętam czy wspominałem, ale zamówiłem drzwi wejściowe, powinny być na przełomie luty/marzec. Zaszalałem i takie trochę na wypasie :ohmy:  ale co tam....jak przyjdą to zdam relację.

----------------------------------------------

Wreszcie wykonawca posadzek się zjawił i wyszlifował tak jak ma być do poziomu. 
Także etap posadzek mam z głowy. 

Jak tylko wiosna zawita to zaczynam elektrykę, ściany z katron-gipsu klejone na grzebień oraz sufity podwieszane. W między czasie będzie trzeba ogarnąć elewację i tysiąc innych rzeczy...

----------


## MMark.

*Życzę Wszystkim budującym jak i przeglądającym dziennik Zdrowych i Spokojnych Świąt Wielkanocnych.*

Jak już wcześniej wspominałem zamówiłem drzwi zewnętrzne, pogoda w marcu dopisała, przynajmniej kilka dni, ale udało się wstrzelić z montażem.
Na początek trzeba było poprawić otwór na wysokość  :ohmy:  :mad:  Tak, to jak na razie jeden bubel jaki popełniłem na budowie  :bash: . Nie wiem jak to liczyłem a pamiętam, że mierzyłem kilka razy a i tak się pomyliłem i w efekcie nadproże zrobiłem na wysokości 204cm od gotowej podłogi...

Po pomiarze przez montażystę i przeanalizowaniu możliwości montażu drzwi do takiego otworu, podąłem decyzję o przerobieniu nadproża. Drzwi do takiego otworu w świetle przejścia nie miały by nawet 195cm. 
Skonsultowałem sprawę z kierownikiem jak podjąć sie takiego wyzwania i czy w ogóle mogę zrobić coś takiego. Na początku była myśl, żeby podciąć od dołu obecne ale ilość centymetrów o jakie musiał bym je skrócić była nie akceptowalna.. Decyzja była jedna - wycinam całe nadproże i wkładam nowe. Jako, że dom jest zbudowany z betonu komórkowego sprawa była prostsza. Przymocowałem kantówki drewniane i piłą do ytonga wyciąłem całe nadproże dokładnie na wymiar pod nowe. Stare nadproże to dwie L'ki w środku zalane betonem, kurestwo ważyło sporo, trochę się z tatą nagimnastykowaliśmy żeby to bezpiecznie ściągnąć na ziemie. W tym celu taką oto konstrukcję stworzyliśmy. Stres był i tępo pracy zawrotne, także jedno jakieś zdjęcie tylko cyknięte. 



Nowe nadproże to belka strunobetonowa. Najpierw wkleiłem bloczek ytunga a na niego na "poduszce'' betonowej położyłem nadproża. W około wszystko dokładnie zostało uzupełnione zaprawą. Otwór jaki uzyskałem to 212cm x 106cm



Tak przygotowane nadproże przezimowało i na początku marca dostałem telefon ze sklepu, że drzwi przyjechały i możemy montować. Termin ustaliliśmy na połowę marca.

*DRZWI ZEWNĘTRZNE*

Wybór padł na firmę Cal model zyndram termo, rozmiar 210x103cm, kolor z zewnątrz grafitowy od środka biały. Antaba jednostronna prosta Axa, klamka slim solo, oba te elementy oraz wstawki przy szybie w kolorze inox. 
Długo podejmowałem decyzję odnośnie zamka, ostatecznie jest zamek elektryczny z przyciskiem w antabie. 
Drzwi zamontowane z wysunięciem 2cm oraz z użyciem pianki i taśm. 
Przed montażem wyciąłem bloczek na progu o ok 8cm robiąc tym samym miejsce na zamówioną termiczną osłonę podproża. 




Montażysty pogratulowali przygotowanego otworu idealnie i po trzech godzinkach ukazał się taki widok.





Na tą chwilę mogę powiedzieć, że drzwi są piękne i wyglądają na solidne. 

Na tą chwilę to tyle,  :good night:

----------


## grzch

Cześć, 
planujemy też skorzystać z projektu Z7 i opcji powiększenia do 90m2. Czy jesteś wstanie ponownie udostępnić skany/zdjęcia? 
Jakieś ogólne porady? 
Zastanawiam się nad GWC + budowa z kolcków ściany zewnętrzne, a wewnętrzne coś co będzie dobrze akumulować ciepło i dobra akustyka.

pzdr
Grzegorz

----------

